# The Most Epic 2x2 Showdown Ever Chris Olson vs Jay McNeill - Results posted



## Rubiks560 (Jan 9, 2014)

Me and Jay will be doing a 2x2 AO500 livestream race + Q&A through out the race. You should be cool and come.
The event will happen on Google+ on January 14th, 8:00 PM CST. 

Event link:

edit: New link. I messed up the original link.
https://plus.google.com/u/3/b/117480382039171307019/events/cmamggfbnpfml05sdr3rm6oet90

Yeah, so be there. Should be fun. Assuming me and Jay can make Google+ work correctly


----------



## Username (Jan 9, 2014)

Damnit, this is like 4AM to me or something :/ Not going to be there


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 9, 2014)

Yush! I'm there :3

@Chris, there's a comp in Adelaide as well coming up


----------



## NZCuber (Jan 9, 2014)

I wonder who will win??????


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2014)

Gogogogogo Jay....

Who am I kidding, Chris will win barring 100 DNFs


----------



## andojay (Jan 9, 2014)

sure why not 1pm EST Australia time


----------



## Carrot (Jan 9, 2014)

GO JAY!!! SHOW HIM HOW TO PEEL POTATOS!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 9, 2014)

Carrot said:


> GO JAY!!! SHOW HIM HOW TO PEEL POTATOS!



Thought you were Drew for a second, there, which was confusing because he usually doesn't use all caps. 

I wanna raaaaaaaceeeeeeeee lololololol g(ood luck)j(ay)

EDIT: Is this gonna be same scrambles? Twisttheweb?


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 9, 2014)

Damn, gonna miss out on this cause it will interfere with summer school :/


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 9, 2014)

You guys will be using stackmat or keyboard?


----------



## cubemaste r (Jan 9, 2014)

4AM where i live


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 9, 2014)

You better gj


----------



## Iggy (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll be in school


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll watch. inb4 tofu fails with just over 10 DNFs meaning the average is DNF


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 9, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Thought you were Drew for a second, there, which was confusing because he usually doesn't use all caps.
> 
> I wanna raaaaaaaceeeeeeeee lololololol g(ood luck)j(ay)
> 
> EDIT: Is this gonna be same scrambles? Twisttheweb?



We will both be using our own scrambles. We figure it won't make a big difference if we use separate scrambles for 500 solves.


cuboy63 said:


> You guys will be using stackmat or keyboard?



Stackmat


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 9, 2014)

3 AM for me . how long will this take?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 9, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> 3 AM for me . how long will this take?



I'm gonna guess like 2-3 hours. Wish everyone could make it :/ couldn't find a time that worked for everyone.


----------



## AntFu (Jan 9, 2014)

Chris are you gonna upload it on YouTube afterwards?? Because it will be sth like 1-3 am in Europe.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yay this will be fun :-D


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 9, 2014)

I will do my best to attend. Upload the video!
There will be doulbe rainbows, bricks shall be shat, lolscrambles are a definite (maybe).

You better gj, Chris. I'm betting on you.


----------



## Julian (Jan 9, 2014)

So it's real time race instead of Ao500? That changes the whole concept of the puzzle lol.


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

inb4 Chris gets all the bow tie scrambles with zero blocks


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2014)

It would be much more entertaining if you used the same scrambles. More competitive and one-uppable.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> It would be much more entertaining if you used the same scrambles. More competitive and one-uppable.



Do you have an easy way to do this?


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sadly I'm gonna miss this amazing event


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 10, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Do you have an easy way to do this?



If either of you have dual monitor it'd be easy. You could just get team viewer on one monitor and read the other person's qqtimer instead of yours for the scramble. 

Otherwise, beg someone to make a 2 person qqtimer?

Or use TTW (just double tap space bar and use qqtimer)


----------



## Carrot (Jan 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> If either of you have dual monitor it'd be easy. You could just get team viewer on one monitor and read the other person's qqtimer instead of yours for the scramble.
> 
> Otherwise, beg someone to make a 2 person qqtimer?
> 
> Or use TTW (just double tap space bar and use qqtimer)



TTW can't handle big events, been there done that


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 10, 2014)

Actually, teamviewer wouldn't need a dual monitor. 99% sure if you took 5 mins to setup team viewer it'd be easy, just have it in a small window.

Edit: Odder, room would have password as spectators wouldn't be in the room...


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Actually, teamviewer wouldn't need a dual monitor. 99% sure if you took 5 mins to setup team viewer it'd be easy, just have it in a small window.
> 
> Edit: Odder, room would have password as spectators wouldn't be in the room...


The #1 problem with TTW (IMO) is that the scrambles are seriously lol. 10 random moves just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 10, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> The #1 problem with TTW (IMO) is that the scrambles are seriously lol. 10 random moves just doesn't cut it.



This. I'll try and figure something out. My computer is ancient so we'll see if it can run a livestream and team viewer at the same time without blowing up.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 10, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Do you have an easy way to do this?



Generate 500 scrambles, then put them into google docs.... or generate them 100 or 50 or 20 at a time...

easy peasy


----------



## Mikel (Jan 10, 2014)

Could you just generate 500 scrambles and send them to each other? 



Spoiler



Random State from CStimer

Time List:
1. 1.00 F U' F2 U' F U R2 U R2 
2. 1.00 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F 
3. 1.00 R U R' U R' U2 F2 U2 F' 
4. 1.00 R2 U R' F U' F2 R2 U' R' 
5. 1.00 R2 U R' F U' F2 R2 U' R' 
6. 1.00 R2 U' R U' F R' F R2 U 
7. 1.00 U F R2 F R' F2 R' U' R2 
8. 1.00 U2 F2 R' F2 R U' F2 U' F R2 
9. 1.00 U2 F2 R' F2 R U' F2 U' F R2 
10. 1.00 F R2 U' R F2 U F2 U2 R' 
11. 1.00 U R F2 U R2 U' R' U2 R F2 
12. 1.00 U2 F' U F' U F U' F U2 R' 
13. 1.00 U' F2 R' U' F' U F2 U' F' 
14. 1.00 R2 U F' U2 R' F U2 F R' 
15. 1.00 U F U' F U2 F2 R' U F2 U 
16. 1.00 R F R F U2 R' F2 R' U2 
17. 1.00 R F R F U2 R' F2 R' U2 
18. 1.00 U R' F U R2 F' U F U R2 
19. 1.00 U F2 R F2 R' U2 F U' R2 
20. 1.00 R2 U2 R F2 R U F' U2 F 
21. 1.00 U F R' F U' R F R U2 F' 
22. 1.00 U R2 U2 R' U R2 F' R2 F U2 
23. 1.00 U R2 U2 R' U R2 F' R2 F U2 
24. 1.00 U2 F' U2 F U F R U2 R2 
25. 1.00 U F U R F' U2 R2 U' F' R2 
26. 1.00 U2 R2 F' R2 U F U2 R' U 
27. 1.00 F' R' U' F2 R U' R' F R 
28. 1.00 R' F R2 F2 U F U2 R' U' 
29. 1.00 U' R' U' F' R F' R2 F' U 
30. 1.00 U' R' U' F' R F' R2 F' U 
31. 1.00 U' R2 U F' U2 R U' R U F2 
32. 1.00 U' R2 U' R F' U2 F R' U2 
33. 1.00 R2 F U2 F2 U F' R2 U' F 
34. 1.00 U R2 F' R2 F' R' U F' U 
35. 1.00 U F' R2 F' U' R F2 R2 U' 
36. 1.00 R U F' R2 U2 F' R' F R' 
37. 1.00 U F U R F R U2 R2 F 
38. 1.00 F R2 U2 F' R' U2 R U2 F 
39. 1.00 U F U' R U2 R2 F2 R F' 
40. 1.00 R2 U' R' F U' F2 U R F' 
41. 1.00 U' R2 F2 R' U F' U' R U2 
42. 1.00 R2 U' F U2 F R F' U F2 
43. 1.00 U F2 U F' R U' F R' F2 
44. 1.00 R F' R2 U R U R2 F U2 
45. 1.00 F' R F U2 F R2 F U' R2 
46. 1.00 F' R F U2 F R2 F U' R2 
47. 1.00 U R U2 R2 F U' R' U2 R2 
48. 1.00 U' F U2 F U2 R U' R2 F2 
49. 1.00 U' F2 R' F2 R F' U' R2 U2 
50. 1.00 U2 R U R2 U2 R U R' U' 
51. 1.00 U R U F' U2 R U' F2 U2 
52. 1.00 U R2 F2 R' F' R2 U F R2 F' 
53. 1.00 U F' R2 F R2 F2 R F' U 
54. 1.00 R U2 R' U R' F R' F R' 
55. 1.00 U2 F2 U2 F U F2 U2 R' U2 
56. 1.00 U F R F' U2 R U' R' F 
57. 1.00 U' R F' U' R U' R F R 
58. 1.00 F' U R2 F' U2 F' U R2 U 
59. 1.00 F2 R U' R2 U' R' F U' R' 
60. 1.00 U R' U2 F2 U R' F U2 F 
61. 1.00 U2 R U F2 U' F2 U R2 F' 
62. 1.00 U' R U2 F2 R U2 F' R F2 
63. 1.00 U R' F2 U R2 U R F2 R2 
64. 1.00 U' F2 U R2 U' F2 U F R' 
65. 1.00 R' U' F2 U' F R' F U' F U 
66. 1.00 U2 F2 R F2 U' R U2 R2 F2 
67. 1.00 U F' U' R U2 R F2 R2 F R 
68. 1.00 R U R2 U F2 R2 U' R F 
69. 1.00 R U2 R' U R U2 F R' F' 
70. 1.00 F R2 F U' F' R F' U F2 
71. 1.00 U R F' U R' U2 R' F U2 
72. 1.00 U' R' F' R' U R2 U R2 U F2 
73. 1.00 U' R2 F R2 F' U R2 U' R2 
74. 1.00 U R F R' F2 U R' U' R' F2 
75. 1.00 U R' U' F2 R F' R' U F2 
76. 1.00 U2 F' R2 U2 F R F U' F2 
77. 1.00 U F2 U F' U2 F U R2 U 
78. 1.00 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U F' R2 F2 
79. 1.00 U2 R' U2 R' U' F R U2 F' 
80. 1.00 U R2 U R' F U' R' F U2 F2 
81. 1.00 U R2 F2 U' F U R2 U F 
82. 1.00 U2 R F2 U' F R2 F R U 
83. 1.00 U2 R F R F2 U2 F' U' F' 
84. 1.00 U2 R2 U R2 F R U' F' R 
85. 1.00 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 R U2 R' 
86. 1.00 U2 F R' F R' F2 U F R2 U' 
87. 1.00 U R F2 U' R U R F2 R U' 
88. 1.00 U F2 R F2 U' R F R' F2 
89. 1.00 U F U2 F U2 R2 F R' U2 
90. 1.00 U2 F' R F R' U F' U' F 
91. 1.00 F U2 R F' R2 F' R' U F 
92. 1.00 R U2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 F2 R 
93. 1.00 U F R' U2 R' U2 F U R U 
94. 1.00 U2 R2 F' R F' R F' R2 F' 
95. 1.00 F2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F R2 F 
96. 1.00 R U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F U R' 
97. 1.00 U R2 F2 U2 R' F U' F2 R' U2 
98. 1.00 F2 U2 R' U' R F2 U R2 U2 
99. 1.00 F R U R2 F2 R' F' U' R2 
100. 1.00 R F2 R2 F R U2 R2 U F2 R 
101. 1.00 F R2 U F' R U2 R' U F2 
102. 1.00 U R' U' R F' R U2 R F R' 
103. 1.00 R2 F' R F U F2 U F' R 
104. 1.00 R U R' U F2 U' R' F U 
105. 1.00 U R F' R2 U' F R' F2 U 
106. 1.00 U F' U F U2 F2 U R U R 
107. 1.00 R2 F2 U2 R' F' U R' F2 R U 
108. 1.00 R F' R F R2 U2 F2 U' R' 
109. 1.00 U2 F R' U R' U2 F U' R2 
110. 1.00 U R F2 U2 F R F2 U R' 
111. 1.00 U F R2 F R2 F2 U' F U' F' 
112. 1.00 U2 R2 U R' F' R U2 R2 U2 
113. 1.00 F U' F2 R2 F' U2 F' U F' 
114. 1.00 R F U' F' R U2 F U' R2 
115. 1.00 R2 F R' F2 U2 R F2 U' F' 
116. 1.00 U F2 U' F R2 F' U2 R F' 
117. 1.00 U2 R U2 R U' F' R2 U' R' 
118. 1.00 R U F2 R2 F U' F2 U2 R 
119. 1.00 U R' U2 F2 R U' R' U F2 
120. 1.00 U' F R F R2 U F2 R' F 
121. 1.00 U F2 R' F R2 U F U2 R' 
122. 1.00 U F R' U F U F2 U2 R2 F' 
123. 1.00 U2 R U F2 R' U' R F U2 
124. 1.00 F R F' R' F R U' F2 U2 
125. 1.00 R' U R2 U' R F' R' U F' 
126. 1.00 U2 R2 F' R U2 F U F2 U2 
127. 1.00 U2 F' U' R2 F U2 F U' F2 R2 
128. 1.00 U F' U2 R F' U2 F U' R' 
129. 1.00 U2 F R F' R' U2 R U F2 
130. 1.00 U R F2 R' F2 U F' R' F2 R2 
131. 1.00 F U' R U' F2 U F R2 U 
132. 1.00 U' R' U R' U' R2 U' F R 
133. 1.00 F2 R F2 R' F U' R2 U' F2 
134. 1.00 F U' F2 U' F R' U2 R U' 
135. 1.00 R F2 U F2 R2 U F' R F2 
136. 1.00 U2 R2 F' U' F' R F' U R2 
137. 1.00 U F' R2 U R U2 R' F2 R F2 
138. 1.00 F2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F R 
139. 1.00 F U R2 U R' U2 R F2 U 
140. 1.00 U' R' F2 U' F' R' F2 U2 R2 
141. 1.00 R U2 R' U F U2 F2 R F' 
142. 1.00 R U2 R' U F U2 F2 R F' 
143. 1.00 U F' U R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 
144. 1.00 U' F' U2 R2 F' U R F U' 
145. 1.00 U F2 U F U' R2 U R2 U' 
146. 1.00 U F2 R F2 R2 U F' U F' 
147. 1.00 U R' U2 R F2 U2 F' R2 F2 
148. 1.00 F' U F' R2 U2 F U' F2 U2 
149. 1.00 U R F2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 
150. 1.00 U F' U2 F' U R' U R U2 
151. 1.00 U R U R' F2 R' U R2 U2 
152. 1.00 F U2 R U' R2 F U' R U' 
153. 1.00 R F U2 R2 F U F' R U2 
154. 1.00 U' R2 U R2 F R2 F2 R' F 
155. 1.00 U R2 U F' U2 F U' F' R' F 
156. 1.00 U F R' F' U F2 U' F2 U2 
157. 1.00 F R' U F U2 R' F2 U F 
158. 1.00 U R2 U2 R' F R' F2 R U2 
159. 1.00 U R F' U R2 F' U' F R' 
160. 1.00 F R' U2 R U R U' R' F' 
161. 1.00 U F' R' F R' F2 R U' F 
162. 1.00 U' F2 U R2 U R' U2 R' F' 
163. 1.00 U F U2 F U2 F2 R2 F R' F 
164. 1.00 R2 U2 F' R' U R' U F2 U2 F 
165. 1.00 R U' R' F R2 F2 R' U2 F 
166. 1.00 R2 F R' U' R F R F' U2 
167. 1.00 U2 F2 U F' U2 F U2 R2 U 
168. 1.00 R' F2 U2 R F R2 F2 R U2 
169. 1.00 U R U F U2 F' U R2 U' 
170. 1.00 R U' F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
171. 1.00 F2 U F2 R' F' R' F R F' 
172. 1.00 F2 U F2 R' F' R' F R F' 
173. 1.00 U2 F' U' R2 U F U2 R' U' 
174. 1.00 U' F' U' R' U2 F U2 F2 U 
175. 1.00 U F' U' F' R F2 R F2 R 
176. 1.00 R U R' F2 U2 R' F' R U2 F' 
177. 1.00 U2 F R' U2 F' U F2 R F' 
178. 1.00 U2 F U2 F R2 U2 F2 U R' 
179. 1.00 F U' R' U' F2 R' U2 R' F 
180. 1.00 R F2 U2 F R F2 R F2 R' 
181. 1.00 U F' R2 U' R' U' F' U2 F 
182. 1.00 U F' R2 U' R' U' F' U2 F 
183. 1.00 U R' F' R2 U' R U' R' U2 
184. 1.00 U R' U F' U2 F' U R' F R 
185. 1.00 R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U F' 
186. 1.00 R' F U2 F2 U' F R F' U' 
187. 1.00 R' F U2 F2 U' F R F' U' 
188. 1.00 F U' F R2 U' F2 U F R' 
189. 1.00 F' R2 F' U F2 U' R F2 R' 
190. 1.00 U2 F R2 U' F R F U F 
191. 1.00 U2 F R2 U' F R F U F 
192. 1.00 U2 R' U' F R2 U' R' U' R 
193. 1.00 R2 U R' U2 R' F' U2 R U R' 
194. 1.00 R U R2 F' R F U2 R' F' R' 
195. 1.00 R' U' F2 R U F' R U' F 
196. 1.00 U R U2 R U2 R' F' U' F 
197. 1.00 F' U F2 R' U R F' R2 F' 
198. 1.00 U2 R' F R U2 R2 F2 U2 F 
199. 1.00 F U' R2 F R' F' R F U 
200. 1.00 U R U2 R' F2 U R U2 F2 
201. 1.00 U F2 U R' U F' R' F2 R' U 
202. 1.00 U F2 U R' U F' R' F2 R' U 
203. 1.00 U' R2 U' R2 F' U' R' U F' 
204. 1.00 U' R2 U' R2 F' U' R' U F' 
205. 1.00 U' R2 U' R2 F' U2 F2 R' U2 
206. 1.00 U2 F2 U2 R' F' U' R2 U2 R2 
207. 1.00 U R2 U' R2 F' U F U R 
208. 1.00 U' R F2 R F U2 F2 R' U F 
209. 1.00 U R F2 U2 F R F' R' U' 
210. 1.00 U2 F R' F2 R F' U' R' U R2 
211. 1.00 R' F2 U' R F2 U' R' U2 R 
212. 1.00 F' R F2 R' F R' F2 U R' 
213. 1.00 R F R2 U2 F R' F U F' 
214. 1.00 R F2 U2 R2 U' F R U2 F 
215. 1.00 U F2 R2 U R F2 U' R' U2 R' 
216. 1.00 U R U' R' U F' R2 U2 F U' 
217. 1.00 U F R2 U2 R' U2 F' R' F2 U2 
218. 1.00 F U R2 U F2 R2 U' F R' 
219. 1.00 R' U2 F R' U' F2 U' R2 U 
220. 1.00 F2 R' U2 F' R F2 R F' U2 
221. 1.00 R F2 R2 F' U' F2 R U2 R' 
222. 1.00 F R' F2 U R U2 F' R' U' 
223. 1.00 U F2 U R' F U2 F2 U F2 R 
224. 1.00 U R F2 R' U2 F R' F U2 R' 
225. 1.00 U R2 F2 U' F' R' F2 R' U 
226. 1.00 U' F2 R' U' F' R2 U R' F2 
227. 1.00 F' R F' R F2 R' U2 R2 F 
228. 1.00 U R F' R' F U' R2 F R2 
229. 1.00 U R2 U F U F' R F' U R2 
230. 1.00 U' F' R F' U2 F' R U R' 
231. 1.00 U F U F2 U2 F R' U' F R2 
232. 1.00 U' R U F2 U F2 U' R2 U F' 
233. 1.00 U' F2 U F' U2 F U2 F' R2 
234. 1.00 U F U2 R' U2 F2 R' F' R2 
235. 1.00 U F U' R' U R' F' U2 F' 
236. 1.00 U F U2 F R F U2 R' F' 
237. 1.00 R' F U' R' F2 R U' F2 R' 
238. 1.00 R' F2 R U F' R F2 R F2 
239. 1.00 U F2 U2 F' R' F R' U R2 U2 
240. 1.00 R U2 R U2 R' F' R2 U R2 
241. 1.00 R F R F' R2 U F R' F' 
242. 1.00 U F R F R2 U R' F2 U2 
243. 1.00 U F2 U R' F' R2 F2 R2 F 
244. 1.00 R2 U' F U2 R' F U F2 U' 
245. 1.00 U2 F R U' R F R2 U' F2 
246. 1.00 U2 R U' F U2 F2 U' R U' 
247. 1.00 U F R' U F' R U' F' U 
248. 1.00 R U R' U' F' U F U' R 
249. 1.00 R' U2 F' U F2 R' F U' R 
250. 1.00 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' R F2 R2 U' 
251. 1.00 U F2 U F' R2 U2 R F2 U 
252. 1.00 F' R U2 R' F' U' R F' U 
253. 1.00 U F U2 F2 U' R' U' F' U 
254. 1.00 R U R2 U2 F U' F' U2 F 
255. 1.00 U2 R2 F' U R' U2 F U2 F2 
256. 1.00 F2 R' U F2 U R2 U' F2 R' 
257. 1.00 R' F U2 F2 R' U' F R U2 
258. 1.00 U F U' F2 R F' R2 F' R' U 
259. 1.00 U' F2 U' R U' R F' U' F' 
260. 1.00 R' U' F2 R' U' R2 U' R U' 
261. 1.00 U R F R F R' F' R' U 
262. 1.00 U' R F R2 F' R' U2 F R2 
263. 1.00 U2 R2 F' R' U' F2 U' R U2 
264. 1.00 U F' R F R' U' F2 U2 R' 
265. 1.00 U' F R U' R' F R F' R U2 
266. 1.00 R2 F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 R U' 
267. 1.00 F' U F' R F2 R F2 U F2 
268. 1.00 U F U F' R2 U2 F U R' 
269. 1.00 U2 F2 U F R2 F U F U2 
270. 1.00 R' U2 R F U' R U F' U2 
271. 1.00 R U2 F U2 R' F' U R2 F 
272. 1.00 U2 F2 R U2 R U' F R2 F' 
273. 1.00 U F R F' U R2 F' U' F2 
274. 1.00 U' F2 R F2 R F R2 F2 U2 
275. 1.00 U R U2 F2 U R U' F2 U' R2 
276. 1.00 U' R2 F R2 F R' F R F2 
277. 1.00 U2 F R F2 R2 F U' R F' 
278. 1.00 U' F' R' U F2 U R2 F' U 
279. 1.00 U R F2 U R F2 U R' F2 
280. 1.00 F' U' F' R F2 R U' F2 U2 
281. 1.00 U' R' U F R' U F' U' F2 
282. 1.00 U' R2 F' U R U R' F U' 
283. 1.00 R F' R F U2 R2 F' U2 F 
284. 1.00 U' F' R2 F R' U R' F2 R U 
285. 1.00 U' F R2 F' U2 F U2 F R F' 
286. 1.00 R2 F R' F2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 
287. 1.00 U R' F U2 F R2 U R2 F' 
288. 1.00 U' F' R F U F2 R' U F2 
289. 1.00 U' F' R F U F2 R' U F2 
290. 1.00 R2 U2 F' U F2 R' U' F2 U2 
291. 1.00 U' R2 U F' R F' U2 F' U' 
292. 1.00 U2 R2 U F' U F2 R' U F U2 
293. 1.00 R U R U2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 
294. 1.00 F' U2 F' R' F2 R F2 U' R 
295. 1.00 U F U' R2 F' U R2 F' U' R 
296. 1.00 U' F U R' F' R' U' R U' 
297. 1.00 R2 U' R2 U F' U2 F U2 F' 
298. 1.00 R' U2 F' U' F U2 F U' F2 
299. 1.00 U R U2 R2 U' F' R2 U R U 
300. 1.00 F U' R2 F R U' R2 F U2 
301. 1.00 U F' U F2 U2 R' F R F 
302. 1.00 U R F' R F U F2 U2 R2 F' 
303. 1.00 U' R2 U R2 F' U F2 R' U 
304. 1.00 U' R2 U R2 F' U F2 R' U 
305. 1.00 U' R' U' F' U F' U R' F' 
306. 1.00 R' U R2 U' R U2 F' U2 F2 
307. 1.00 F2 R2 U' F' R U2 F2 R U' 
308. 1.00 U2 R2 F2 U' R' F R2 U R2 
309. 1.00 U2 R2 F' U2 F U F2 R2 U' 
310. 1.00 R U R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' U 
311. 1.00 R U R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' U 
312. 1.00 U R' U F2 R' U F' R U R2 
313. 1.00 U2 R' F2 R F2 U' F' U' R' 
314. 1.00 U R' U' R2 U R' U2 F R F2 
315. 1.00 F R' U F' U2 F U R' F 
316. 1.00 U F U2 R' F2 U R' U2 R2 
317. 1.00 U R2 U2 R' U F2 R2 U' F' 
318. 1.00 R F U' R2 U' R U F U 
319. 1.00 R F U' R2 U' R U F U 
320. 1.00 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 F' 
321. 1.00 U' F' U R U' R2 U' F R2 
322. 1.00 R2 F2 R' F U' F U' R' F 
323. 1.00 U R2 U R2 U F' R U F' 
324. 1.00 U R' U2 R' F R' U F' U' 
325. 1.00 U2 R2 F R' U2 R' F R2 U' 
326. 1.00 U2 R2 F R F2 U F2 U F2 
327. 1.00 U2 R U' F' U2 F' U' R F2 
328. 1.00 U R U2 R' F2 R' U R' U2 
329. 1.00 U R2 U' R' U R' U F R2 
330. 1.00 R U R' U2 R' U F R2 U' F' 
331. 1.00 R U R' U2 R' U F R2 U' F' 
332. 1.00 U' R U2 F' R F' R F2 U R2 
333. 1.00 U F U F2 R2 F R2 F R' U 
334. 1.00 U R F R F' U2 R' F' R 
335. 1.00 F2 R' U R' U2 R' F U' F2 
336. 1.00 U R' U' R2 U F2 R U' R' 
337. 1.00 U' R F R2 F R' F' U F2 
338. 1.00 R U F' U' F' R2 U R' F 
339. 1.00 U F2 U' R F' U F2 U2 R2 
340. 1.00 F2 R' U' F U R' U2 R' F 
341. 1.00 R2 U F2 U R' F2 R U F 
342. 1.00 U2 F U R2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 
343. 1.00 F R2 F2 U2 F' U R' F R 
344. 1.00 U2 R' U' R2 U' F' R2 U R 
345. 1.00 U' F' R F R2 U2 R F2 R 
346. 1.00 U F U R2 F U' R2 U2 F2 
347. 1.00 U2 F2 U2 R U F R2 U2 R 
348. 1.00 U R2 F U2 F U' F' R2 U' 
349. 1.00 R F' U' F R' F R' F R' 
350. 1.00 R F' U' F R' F R' F R' 
351. 1.00 U R F U R U R' F2 U2 
352. 1.00 U' R U' R U F2 R' U' R2 
353. 1.00 U R2 F U' R2 F R U R2 
354. 1.00 F R U' F2 R' F' R2 F2 R2 
355. 1.00 U R F2 U' R F' U2 R2 U' R 
356. 1.00 U2 R' F U F2 R' F' R F 
357. 1.00 R U F2 R F2 U' R F U 
358. 1.00 F' U F2 R' F R F2 R2 F2 
359. 1.00 U R' U' F U R2 U2 F2 R2 
360. 1.00 R U' R' U R' U2 F2 U' R U2 
361. 1.00 U R U' F U2 F U2 R' U' 
362. 1.00 U' R' U' F R2 U' R F2 R' 
363. 1.00 R F' U2 F R2 U R U2 R2 
364. 1.00 U2 F' U R U' R F' U F 
365. 1.00 U R U F U' R U' F R 
366. 1.00 U F' U2 R' U2 F2 R' U F2 
367. 1.00 F U' F R2 U' R U' F2 R' 
368. 1.00 U R F2 U' R' F2 U R2 U F' 
369. 1.00 R2 F2 R U2 F R' F2 U R' 
370. 1.00 U R' F' R U' R2 U F2 U 
371. 1.00 F R' U' F' U2 R U' R U' 
372. 1.00 F2 R U F' U2 R F U' F' 
373. 1.00 U' F R U' R2 F2 U' F' R 
374. 1.00 R F U' R U R' F R F 
375. 1.00 U2 F R2 U' R2 F U' R2 F2 
376. 1.00 U F2 R' F2 R U' R F2 R F 
377. 1.00 F2 R' F U' R U R F2 R 
378. 1.00 R2 F2 R' F U' R' F2 U R' 
379. 1.00 U F' U R' U2 F U' R' U2 
380. 1.00 U2 R F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 
381. 1.00 U R2 U R U2 F2 R' U R2 
382. 1.00 R' U2 R' U2 F' U' R' F U2 
383. 1.00 R U R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F 
384. 1.00 U R' F U' F2 U' R F R' 
385. 1.00 U F R' U' R F2 U' F' U2 F2 
386. 1.00 U F U F' R F2 R U2 R 
387. 1.00 U2 R' U' F2 U F2 U R' F' R' 
388. 1.00 U2 R2 U' R F R U' R' U' 
389. 1.00 R2 U F2 R' U' F U2 F U' 
390. 1.00 F' U R2 F2 U' R U R' F 
391. 1.00 R' F2 U' R F2 U' R' U R2 
392. 1.00 F U F2 R' F R' F R' U 
393. 1.00 U' R U' R2 U' F2 R U' F2 
394. 1.00 U2 F R' F R2 F R U2 R F 
395. 1.00 R' U' R2 U' F R' U' F U' 
396. 1.00 U' R2 F R' U R2 U R2 F2 U 
397. 1.00 R U F R2 F2 R F R U' 
398. 1.00 U R U2 R' F2 U' F R' F' 
399. 1.00 U' R2 F2 U' R F U R F2 U' 
400. 1.00 U R2 F2 R' F' R' U2 F R 
401. 1.00 R' F R2 U' R2 F U' R2 U2 
402. 1.00 U' R2 F2 U F' U R F' U2 
403. 1.00 F U' F U' F2 U F U2 R 
404. 1.00 R' U F U' F' U2 F2 R' F2 
405. 1.00 R F' R2 U' R U F2 U2 F' 
406. 1.00 U R F' R' U F R U2 F 
407. 1.00 U R U2 R U R F R F2 U' 
408. 1.00 F2 R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F 
409. 1.00 F2 R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F 
410. 1.00 U F U' F U R2 U R2 U' 
411. 1.00 U' F' R U2 R F U' F U2 
412. 1.00 U F' U F R' F U2 F R2 
413. 1.00 R U2 F' U2 R F' U2 F R 
414. 1.00 U F2 R2 U R' F2 U F2 U' 
415. 1.00 U R U F' U2 R U2 R' F2 
416. 1.00  F2 U F2 R' F' R2 F R2 U' 
417. 1.00 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F' U F2 R' 
418. 1.00 U2 F2 U' R F2 R2 U R F 
419. 1.00 U' F2 U' F' U' R F2 R F2 
420. 1.00 U' F' U F' U R' F2 U2 R 
421. 1.00 R' F2 U2 R' F' R F2 R' F' 
422. 1.00 U' F2 U' F R U2 F' R' U2 
423. 1.00 U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 F U2 R 
424. 1.00 U2 F' R' F' R U2 F' U2 F' U2 
425. 1.00 U2 R2 F U' R2 F R F2 R2 U2 
426. 1.00 U R F2 R F U R2 U' R 
427. 1.00 U R U2 F' R F' R2 F U 
428. 1.00 U' R' U F R2 U' R F2 U2 
429. 1.00 U R' U2 R F' R2 U R F 
430. 1.00 F2 U2 R F' U' F R F2 U2 
431. 1.00 U F U2 F' U2 F' R U' F2 U' 
432. 1.00 U R U F R2 U2 R' U' F2 R 
433. 1.00 F2 U' R' U2 R' F' U2 R F' 
434. 1.00 U2 R U' F R' U F' U F 
435. 1.00 U2 R U' F R' U F' U F 
436. 1.00 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F R F2 U' 
437. 1.00 R' F U2 F U' R2 F U F' 
438. 1.00 U R2 U' F2 U F2 R' F' U F' 
439. 1.00 F2 R U' R U' F' R F2 R' 
440. 1.00 F2 R' U R U2 F2 R' U R' 
441. 1.00 U' F R U2 R U' R2 U R2 
442. 1.00 R2 F R' F' R U R' F U' 
443. 1.00 R2 F R' F' R U R' F U' 
444. 1.00 U R2 U R2 F2 R U' R' F2 
445. 1.00 F2 R' F' U R2 U' R2 U' F 
446. 1.00 R F U' F U F2 R' F' R' F 
447. 1.00 F' R2 F R2 F' R F' U R 
448. 1.00 F' R2 F R2 F' R F' U R 
449. 1.00 U R2 U F R2 F U' F R 
450. 1.00 R U R2 U F2 R' F R F' 
451. 1.00 F R2 U' R F2 R F U2 R' 
452. 1.00 U2 F U2 R2 U' R U' F R 
453. 1.00 U2 R2 U R2 F R2 U' F R' 
454. 1.00 R U2 F2 R U2 F' R' F' U' 
455. 1.00 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 F 
456. 1.00 U' F' U' F2 U F' R F U 
457. 1.00 U2 R2 F U R2 U R2 U F R' 
458. 1.00 F' U R U' F R U' R2 F' 
459. 1.00 R F U R U R2 U2 F2 R 
460. 1.00 R U' F2 U' F R' U F2 U 
461. 1.00 F U F' U2 R' U R2 F U 
462. 1.00 U2 F' U R' U F2 R2 U R' 
463. 1.00 U R2 F2 R' F U2 R2 F' U2 F2 
464. 1.00 U' R F' U' R F' U2 F' U' 
465. 1.00 U' F R2 F' R2 F R2 F' R' 
466. 1.00 U' R' U2 F' U' F' R' F2 U2 
467. 1.00 U' F2 R' U R' U R2 F2 R2 
468. 1.00 R F R2 U' R U' F R' F R 
469. 1.00 U2 R2 U F2 R F2 R' U R 
470. 1.00 U R U2 F' U2 F U' F' R F' 
471. 1.00 U F' R' F2 U R U2 R F2 
472. 1.00 U' F R2 U' R' F R' U2 R 
473. 1.00 U' F R2 U' R' F R' U2 R 
474. 1.00 U F2 R F R' U2 F2 R U 
475. 1.00 U F2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 U R' 
476. 1.00 R U F2 U R' U2 R F2 R 
477. 1.00 U2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 F 
478. 1.00 U F2 U' F U' R F2 R2 U2 F' 
479. 1.00 U2 R F2 U' F' R U R F2 
480. 1.00 U R2 U R' F U F2 U2 R 
481. 1.00 U R2 U R' U' R U2 F2 R' F 
482. 1.00 U2 R2 F U' F U2 F2 R' U 
483. 1.00 R' F2 U F R U2 F2 U' R2 
484. 1.00 R F U2 R' U F R' U2 R' 
485. 1.00 U F U2 F2 R2 F U R' U2 R' 
486. 1.00 U' R U F2 U2 F2 U' R' F2 
487. 1.00 U2 R' U' R U F U' F U2 
488. 1.00 R' F' R' F U2 R' U F U' 
489. 1.00 U' F' U2 F' U R U2 F' R' 
490. 1.00 U R U F' R U' F2 U' R2 
491. 1.00 R U' R' U R' U F2 U' R' 
492. 1.00 U2 R2 F' U' F R' F R U' 
493. 1.00 U2 R2 F U R2 F2 R U2 R' 
494. 1.00 U F2 R2 F' U R F R' F 
495. 1.00 R U2 F' R U' F2 R2 U' F U' 
496. 1.00 U2 R U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 R2 
497. 1.00 U R2 U F2 R U2 R2 F' U F2 
498. 1.00 F' U R2 F' U' R2 U F2 U2 
499. 1.00 U F2 U R2 U2 F R' U' F2 
500. 1.00 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R' F


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 10, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Could you just generate 500 scrambles and send them to each other?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



W'all are eternally grateful <3


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 13, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Could you just generate 500 scrambles and send them to each other?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are those PBs for you Brandon?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tomorrow is the big day, y'allllllllll.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 13, 2014)

Darn, if this were an hour earlier, I could have played this livecast at the UMich Cubing Club meeting tomorrow.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 13, 2014)

I can't watch unfortunately (damn time zones), but will you be 'keeping score'?


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day, y'allllllllll.



W'alll are lookin forward to it

Except you made it on a Tuesday because why?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 13, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> I can't watch unfortunately (damn time zones), but will you be 'keeping score'?



I will be posting the average every 100 solve in here.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Could you just generate 500 scrambles and send them to each other?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got a load of duplicate scrambles there...

Prisma can generate scramble batches but I'm not sure what type of scrambler it is off hand


----------



## Mikel (Jan 14, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> You've got a load of duplicate scrambles there...
> 
> Prisma can generate scramble batches but I'm not sure what type of scrambler it is off hand



Wow, really? Should I not have chosen the random state option or what?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Wow, really? Should I not have chosen the random state option or what?



It can do random with all moves, <U, R, F>, or suboptimal <U, R, F>. They're not the same scrambles between sets, so you'd have to decide which set to use before starting.

Here's random:


Spoiler



L' U B U2 R2 U' F2 U L'
U' R F U L U2 F' U2 F2
F R U L F2 R2
U F L' D2 R2 F U' L2
B L U' F L2 F L U2 L2
L U F L' F L D2 F' L U
R2 B2 L B U' F2 L F' L
F' R U' F L U2 L U'
U2 B' L F2 U F' U' F2
U R2 F' L B U F' L' F2 U'
L2 F2 U2 F' U' R F2 L' U2
R2 B2 L' U F' L'
L D' F2 L D' L' F L2 U2
D' F R B2 D' F2 U F'
D2 B R' F' L U2 L' F'
F R2 F L2 U' F L' F L' U2
D' F U' F' U2 F' U L2 U
F U R B2 R F U' F L'
B R2 U2 R F2 L F' U L'
D' R B D2 L' F' U F2
U2 L' U F U' L U2 F' U'
B' U' F R' D F L U2
L2 U B' U2 L2 F' L' U L' U'
R' U' B2 D2 B' L2 F' U' L2 U'
B2 D' L B' L F' L2 U2 F' L'
R B U2 F2 D' F U' L' U'
F' U2 F2 R' U' F2 L U' L2 U'
B2 D F2 L' U F2 L2 F' U2
D R' U2 R2 F' L' F' L2 U'
D R B U' R F2 U' F U'
L2 D L F' D L' F' L F'
D B' R2 F U2 R U' F
D2 F' D R2 U2 F L' U2
R' B L D' R' U F2 L' F L'
L D2 R' B2 D L' F U' F
L' B2 L U' R2 F U' L U'
U2 F R U2 L F2 U F U2
F' R2 U R' U L2 F2 U F
R F2 L F' D' F2 U L'
F' R' F' D2 L F2 U' F' L
F L' D2 R U' B2 U2 F' L U'
B' D L2 U R' F L' U' L U
B D2 L' B D F2 U' L
D R' D F2 L2 U' L' F'
D' B2 R' B' L U2 F' U'
B2 D R2 U2 F R' F2 U' L'
D2 L F2 D B' L2 F2
L2 D' L D2 L2 F' L' F L2
B D' R B D' F2 U' F' L
B' R' B2 U L U2 F2 L F'
U F' U F' L2 B U2 F' L
F L' U R D' L F2 U' L'
L U' F L F2 U2 L U2
D2 F' R U' B U' F' L F2
D F' R D L2 B U2 F U2
B R' B U2 B L' U' F2
B U' F U' L' U2 L' F2 U' L'
L2 D B2 R' F' L' U2 F
U F' D' L' B L' F U' L2 U
L' D2 B2 L2 D' L' F2 L' U'
L B D2 B L' F L2 F L
D L2 F' L F' L' F2 L' U2
B2 D2 L B' L2 D L'
F' U2 R2 D F2 U' L' F
D' F' U' L B2 U2 F' L'
D' B2 R' F2 L2 B' L' F2
F2 L' U2 B' L' U2 F L' U2
B' L' D' B' U2 B' L U'
U B2 R' U L' U' F' L U2
B R' F R2 F U' F2 U' F' L'
B' L2 U' L B' L2 U F
R' B D' B D2 L2 F' L
D' B' R' B' D2 L F' U
D' B' L2 U B' U2 F2 L2 U'
L' D' F2 D' B' R F' L
R' D' F D' L2 F2 U' F
D' B' R2 B' U' F U2 F
F' D2 B L U L U' F2 L
B D F' L F' L F L
R' D B' L F L U' F2 U'
F' D L2 F' L F2 U F
B2 R2 F L U2 F2 U' F' U'
U2 F2 R' F D F' U2 L U
U B U2 L U2 L F' U F
R2 U' R' U' L U F' L U'
F' U' B2 U' R2 F U F U'
L' U B2 U B' U2 F U2 F2
B' D' B' L B' R' F L' U'
L2 F R' U B2 U' F L F2
L F' L' U2 L2 U' L' F2 L U'
F2 R2 F L D' L F2 L F2 U2
D2 B2 U' R F' L U' L
R' D' B' U L' F D' F' L
D R2 U' F D F2
B2 U2 L U F L' U2 L'
L' B2 D2 F' L2 F U' F U'
B U2 L2 D F L2 F L
L U' L F' U2 L F U'
L D F' R2 D2 F' U' L F'
D' F U' R F' U L2 U' L
U' B2 L B U F' U F2 U2
F' R F' R2 F' U2 L' U L2 U'
U' F L U' B2 D F2 U2 F' U'
F2 D' L D2 L' U2 L F2 L2
F' U2 L U2 L2 F U' L2 U
B2 L' D2 R F' D F2 L' F2 L'
B' L B' U' F L' F L2
U R2 F L' U2 F' L F U'
L U B2 U F' U' L' U L2
L F' U2 B U' L F U L2
U' L2 D2 F' R' U2 F' L2 F' U'
R F2 U B' R2 F2 U'
B R F2 R U2 F' L' F' L U'
B' R2 D2 F L U' L U2 L
R2 U' F L2 U' F' L2 F U2
R B' U' F' D2 L F' L' U'
L2 B R' D F' L' F
F2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F2 U'
F' L2 D B2 L' U2 L F' U2
F2 D R D L U' L2 F L'
D2 F2 R' B' D L2 F2 L' U'
B R2 B U L D2 F' U L' U2
U2 F' L2 D' L U F2 L2
R2 D2 F' R F2 U2 L' F'
D F' L2 B2 R' U' L2 F U
L2 F' L2 U' F2 U' F' U
L F' D B D L2 F' U F2 U2
R2 D L' F D2 F2 L2 U' L U'
R2 D' F' U2 F2 U' L'
L2 U' B D2 R' U L F' U
F' L2 U' F L' U F' L2
R2 U' B' R F' L D2 L
B2 L' D R2 U2 F' U' F U'
R B2 D' F R D' F2 U' F' U'
F L' U2 R U F2 L' U' F
D2 R F2 D' F U2 L2 F U'
R' F D' F2 U F' U F' L2 U2
D' R2 F' L' U' F U' F L2
B U2 F' L U2 L U' L' F' U
U' F U2 F' U2 F L' F2 U
R' B' U F2 D' F2 L' U L'
U R2 U F' D' L'
U' B' R' U2 R' F L' U L
D' R2 U L2 B' U F2 U' L'
U R2 F2 U F' R' F2 L U'
B D' R2 U' L F2 L F' U
B' L2 U R U F2 L' U'
B2 L D L2 F L2 F U
F R' D2 R2 F' L' F L2 F
L U F' U' L2 U' F
L' D2 L' U2 L' U L2 U2 F2 U'
F2 R' B U F R2 U' L U2 L2
D' B U' L2 B2 U' L F2 U2
B R U2 B2 U' L' F U L' U'
L D' F R2 B' D2 L' U L'
R' U L' U' L' F2 U F' U2
U' L F2 D2 L' B U F
U' F U2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 F L'
B' L U2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 F
U' L2 U L' F U2 F2 U'
R2 B L' U F U F2
U F U B' D' L F L' U'
U F L' B2 U' L' U' L' U2
B L2 B L F2 L F U' L2 U'
L' U' B' U2 L2 U' L U' L2
B2 U2 F D L' U L' F U2
D2 R2 F D' L2 F2 L' F2 U'
R2 F U' F U' F L2 F2
R' F' R' F' D2 F2 L
U' F2 R' F U' L2 U' F2
L2 U' R' F2 L' F' L2 U L'
L' F' D2 B D' R2 F L
U2 B2 D F' U F2 L U2 L2
D' R F' R F' L2 F' L U2
F2 R D' B' L2 F2 L' U' L' U'
U F U2 L2 U' L' U
D' R U' R F2 U' L' U2 F2 L
U2 R' B2 R' D' F' U2 F' U
D' F' U2 F2 U' F2 L U2 L U'
L' F D' L' U2 L F' U'
F' R2 D2 F' U L F L F'
D R D2 R U2 B' U2 F' L2
F D L U2 B2 U' L' F2 U
U' R U' L2 D B U L'
D R2 U' B2 L U2 L' B
D R B' D F' U' L2 U2 L' U
R' U2 B D L2 U F' L2 F2
F2 U2 L' U F U2 L2 F L'
F2 D R' L' B' U2 F2
L2 U B' R D2 L F U'
U' L' D B' U F U' F U
F R' U2 L B2 U' L2 U' F' L'
R' B' L' F L' U2 L U'
B' R D2 F' U' L2 F' U'
D2 L F2 U' F U2 L U' L'
U2 F U2 R' F' U' F2 U2
R' F2 L2 U' B' U' F'
F R F D' L2 U F
B' U2 R2 F' L U' L2 U2 F'
D' L2 B' U F' L2 F U' L2 U'
U2 L2 F2 U L' F U' F' U'
L B' L' F D' L2 F2 L' F U2
D2 L D L2 U2 F L' U2
R2 B' L D' B2 U2 F' U' F2 U'
B' U' L' B' L2 D
B2 U2 L F' U' L U' L F2 U'
D' R F L' F L' D' L'
L U' B D L' F2 L
D2 L' D' L2 U' F' U'
R B2 L B' D' F U2 L'
B' U F' L U' R' U2 F2 L' U'
D R2 B R' F U2 F U' L'
D2 L D F R2 U' L2
D' B U' R' F U' L U2 L
F D2 R' D R2 U F2 L
D F' U L2 U F' U' F' U'
F' U' B2 R F L2 U L2 U2
B R2 F' U F' L' F U L U2
B' U L2 U F' L D'
B2 D' L U' F L F L2
F U2 R2 F' U R' U2 L U
L' F' L' D L2 F' L2 F U2
L' D2 B2 U F2 U L2 F' U
R2 D2 F2 U' B' U' L' F U2
B' U2 R U2 L2 F' L' F2 U'
D2 F' R D L' F' L U' L U
B' R2 D F U' F L' U'
U F R2 D2 F' L' F2 L U'
F L2 F' D L' U F' U2 F2 L'
F2 L' B' L2 U F2 L' U2
F' R' F L2 U' L2 U F2 L'
B2 L' D B' U L' F L2 F2
U' R' B2 L' B' U L' U2 F U'
R F' L' B L' D L2 F' U'
F2 U L' F L U' F L2
U2 F' L' D L' U2 F U' L
F' U2 R' B U L2 F2 U2
U2 L' B' R2 D F2 U L2
D F' R2 F L' F2 L F' U
F2 L' U2 R U2 B' U L U L2
B2 R' F L U L' U2 F U
B2 R2 B L' F2 D L' F2
R2 B2 D' L' U L2 F2 U' L'
R D R2 U2 F2 U' L F2 L2 U'
B' U2 B' R' U' L2 U2
L2 U L2 U L2 F U' L2 U2
D2 F' L U' F L U2 L F
D2 R U F' U L U L2
B R' F2 L' U R2 U F' U'
F L F2 U' F U F' U L2 U'
L' U2 L2 F2 L' U' L' U'
F' L' D' R2 U' F2 U
R' F2 R2 U2 L' F D F' U2
R2 F R' U' F U L' U'
R2 D' F2 D' L F2 U L
R D L2 B' L F U' L2
U' F L' U B' D2 F' U F'
F' D2 B2 U' L U2 F' U' L' U'
L2 U2 R B' D' F U' F U
L2 B' D' F' L2 D2 L' F U2
L' U' B' U' B2 L U' L'
L2 B' R U2 F2 D' F U' F
B2 R2 D F' U F2 U' F U'
B' U B2 R' U L' U F2 L'
D R U' F2 L2 U F U2
L' U B D' L F2 L F2
U' L' D2 L U' R2 F L' U'
B' L F' L F2 U' L U
D2 R' U2 L' F D' L2 U' L
U' B' U' L' F' U2 L U L2 U2
D' R D' F2 L B' U' L2
D' R' B' D2 B' U2 F'
R2 B U L2 F' L F' L'
L D' B U' F' U' L2 F U'
R D' F L' B2 U F' L2
R' B2 L2 F' D' F' U' L'
L' D F D F2 L' F' U2 F'
B R2 U' F' U2 L' U2 L2 U'
B2 L' B D2 F' L U F U2
D R' U' F' R2 U2 F L' U' L'
F2 L2 U2 L D F2 U L2 F' U2
F L2 U' F2 U F U2
D' R B' L B2 U2 L F' U'
R' B' R' D L' U L' U'
L' F L' B' L B' L2 U2 F' L'
R2 U' F' D2 F' R' U2 F2 L' U2
R' D F' L B2 U' F2 U
D' R F L2 B' L U L2 U'
L F' D' F2 U F' U2 F' L'
U R' U L' U' B2 U2 L' U'
U2 R B2 U' L F2 L'
R2 F2 L' B D F2 U F'
L' U2 L U2 B' U' F L' U2
B2 R' D R2 D F2 U' L
U2 F R U' L' U F2 U' L2 U'
D' F R' B' D' L' F2 L2
B D' F' U L2 F2 U' F L
L' D2 F' R F2 L F' U' F2 U'
L' U' R2 U' F L U' L2 F' U2
L' D2 F2 L2 B' L' F U2
D2 L2 F' L' F' U2 F' U
R2 U' F D B' D F L U2
F R2 U' L' B' D F' U F'
R F2 R B L2 U' F' L2
L2 B D' F2 L U L U'
U' R' U2 B2 L2 U' F L2 F
B2 L' U L' U' F U' L
F2 L' B D L U F' U
L U2 L2 F2 U' L' U F
R' B2 D2 B' U' F U2 L' U'
D2 F2 D' B' U2 L U F' L'
F R F' U' F U2 L2 F L
D2 F2 U' B' U L' U2
U L U F2 L' U F U'
B' R' U R' U2 R' F2 U F2 U2
B2 R F2 D R2 D B' L2 F2
F D' R F' D2 L U' F
U' R F2 R B' U F2 L U
D2 L2 U' F2 R' U' F' L2
U R2 B' D2 B' R U' L'
R F' U' L2 B2 U' F U' L U'
U R B' U' L' F U'
R2 U' B' D2 B' U' L' F2
U2 F L2 F' L U' F2 L' U2
D2 B' R2 U2 F' R F2 U2 L U'
F' D2 R B R F' D F' L'
B U L2 U' L D2 F2 U' L' U2
L' B U' F2 R F U L U'
D F2 L' F' U2 F' L F'
U R2 U B2 U' L2 U' L2
L' F2 D' B U2 F' L' U2
L2 F' L' F L U2 L U' L'
R' U2 L F2 U L2 U2 B'
U' B R F' L2 B U' F L'
D L B' D2 R' B' U' L2
R2 B' U2 R B' L F U2
D' R F R2 D2 F' U F U2
D2 L F' D L' F' L' F U'
D R B' D R2 U' F2 L U2
U2 L' F' U2 L U' L F2 L
D' L' U L2 F' U L2 U L U
B2 U L2 B' L2 F' U2
R' D B' L2 U L F
L B' D' F2 L U' L2 U2
R' U2 L' D B R2 U' L2 U2
U B D' R' U L' U L2 U2
F U' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L'
D B2 R U2 R F L' U
B' R2 F' U F L2 F2 U'
D' R U' F2 R F L U
F' D B2 L' U' L F'
D2 B' L B' R' F U L2 U
R2 U' B D L2 F2 U L' U'
D R2 B' U' F' L B2 L U2
F2 R' U B' U' F L' F L2 U2
L' D' B L' F' R F' L' U'
L F2 L' F U' L2 U F'
U2 B L2 B D L2 F2 L' U'
B2 R2 D' R F U' F U2 L2 U'
B L2 F' U2 F U' L' U'
L2 F2 R D' F L' F2
B' L U2 L' D F U2 L' U'
D' B' U L U L' F U'
R' D2 F' L' U F L U' F2 U'
F D L2 F L' F2 U2 F' U'
D B' R' D R2 U L2 U2
D' B' R2 F2 U2 F' L' F' L U2
U' R' B U2 F L U F2 L' U'
U L' F' D' B L F' L2 F U'
U2 B2 U' R F2 U2 L B' U2
D' F2 D' B' L U2 F' L' F' U2
R2 B R B2 U2 L2 U' L F
D B L' B L2 F' L2 U F' L'
R F2 U2 B' L F' U2 L' U'
B D' B D' R2 D' L' F'
L' D B2 L' B' U' L2 F U
U L' F D2 L' U' L F2
R F U2 B' D L2 U F2 L U'
D' L B R2 D' L' U2 L F' U
F2 D2 F' L F2 U2 F' U'
B' U L2 F' D' F L' U2
R2 U' F U B' L2 U F2
U' F R' D2 L U2 L2 U'
F D F' U2 L U2 L' U2
D2 F U' L' B' L U' L2
D L F2 U' L' B' U2 F' L'
U2 F' R B2 L2 D F'
D L' B R U2 F2 U' L F
R U' B2 R U2 F' U L2 U
U F' L' F R2 U' F U'
L2 B2 L' D' L U' L' U'
R2 D B' R B' U2 B' U2
U' F R' D R' B2 U L F2 U'
R U2 F' U B U2 F2 L2
R2 B' U2 F2 D' F' L U' L2
U L' D' L U L' U L' F2
D B' D2 R U' F2 L' U F
B D2 F L' B2 L F2 U' L2
L U R2 D2 F' L' U L'
D' R2 D' F U B' U F U'
L2 B D L' F2 U F L' U'
F' L B2 D2 L2 U' L' U2 L' U'
F' L D' L2 D' L F2 L'
D' B' L2 F R F2 U2 L2 U'
B' L2 D2 R' U2 L F U2 L' U2
U2 R2 F2 U' F R' U F L
B' D F2 L' D2 L' F' L
D L B L' U F2 U' F2 U'
F' R' F D' F2 U' L' F
B2 D2 B' R F' U2 L2 F'
B' D R2 D F2 U' F L' U'
U F U' B' R F2 U' L' F
U2 R U F L U2 L U
L2 F2 L D F' L2 U2 F' U
L D R' U2 L2 F U' F U'
U2 L U' F2 L' U F L
U' B' U B' L B' U F' L2
R' D' L2 B2 U' F' L F' L2
U L2 U' L B' U2 F U'
L2 U2 R U' L' F U' F L2
D B2 U' F2 U B' F' U2 L2 U'
R B2 U2 F' D' F U F L2 U'
F U F R2 D' L' U F' L'
F2 R2 B' L' F2 U2 L F
U' F L' U F U F' L2 U'
D' L' B' U2 R2 F L F2 L'
B D' L U L2 F' D' L U2
B U F2 R' F' L' U2 L'
L D B2 L2 B' U
B U' F' U' L2 F L' U2 L2
F' D L2 U' L' B L2 F U'
U' L2 U F' L2 F' U' F2 U
F2 R B' D F U' L2 U'
D' F2 L2 U L U L2 F' U' L'
U R' F L2 D2 L' F' L2 F'
B U2 F' R2 D R' L'
L' B2 L D' F L U L'
D' R U L' B U L2 U2 L' U'
B2 D2 L' U' F' U2 L F' L
D L B' U' F U' L F' L'
U2 B R U2 B2 D' F2 L U2
R' F' R2 U F' D2 F U
D2 L' B' U R U2 L U' L
D' L2 B2 L' F L' U F L2 U2
L D2 B' L F2 L U L2 U'
B U' R B U' F U2 F'
L D2 B2 L2 U' L' U L2 F U'
R' F D2 L' B' U2 F2 L U'
D2 L' B2 D L2 U' B L' U'
F2 L D' L2 B' L2 F' U F2
B' U' R2 U' F L' F2 L F'
B U2 L U' B R2 F' L2 U2
F L B2 D F' L F' L F' U
U R2 F' D2 B U' F U' F U'
D B' L' F' R2 U F2 U F'
B2 D2 B' L2 F2 D F' U L
B D' L U' R2 F U' L
B R2 B2 U2 R' F' U' F U'
U2 L2 F2 R B' D' L U2 F2 L'
F2 R U' L D2 L2 F2 U'
B' D F L2 U2 F' L F' U2
L F' U' L F' L U' F U
B2 L U' R' U R' U2 F2 L' U'
B' R F' R F' R U2 L' F2 U'
F' D2 R U' B2 U L'
U' R B2 L' F' U2 L2 F2
B2 L2 D R U2 F U' F U2
U L U' R2 D2 F L' F U'
R2 B' U' L' D2 L2 U' L2
U' F U' R B' R D L2
B R D' L D2 L' U2 L F2 U'
B2 U' B R F' L U F' L2
D B2 L' F R F L' F' L' U'
D2 F L' B2 R U2 L' F2 L2 U2
F2 R2 F U R F U L2 U'
L2 F2 L F2 L' U2 L U' L
F' U L' U' F U2 F' L2 U2
F U2 R F' U2 L2
D B D L2 U L2 F' L' U'
D F2 R2 B R' F U2 F L' U'
L U' L B2 L' U F2 L' U2
D' L' D' B D' B L2 F2 L'
L B2 L' D F' R2 F2 U' F'
B D2 B L D' B L2 U F' U'
U2 B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F2 U'
L2 U2 R' D' F2 U L' F U2
B' D R' F R2 F2 U2 F' L'
L' F D B2 U L' D2 L F2
U2 F' L' U2 L F2 D' F' L2
L D2 L' F2 U F U2 F L U2
U' L U L2 B2 U' L2 U L' U'
F2 U B D' F2 U L2 U' F U'
R' B' L B' D R' U2 L2 U'
R D R F' R F' U L2 F
B2 D' R F L F' U2 F' L2
D2 F2 L2 B' R' U2 L' U2 L2
U R' F' R' U L' U' F2 U
L' U' F U B' U2 L2 F L'
B U' F2 U2 L U' F2 U L2
D2 L2 F2 U B' L U' L2 U2



Here's <U, R, F> scrambler:


Spoiler



R' U' R2 F R F' R' U
F2 R U F2 U F' U' F U
R' U2 R F' R' U F' U R
R' F2 R U2 F' R F2 R'
R2 U' F' R' F U' F R2 F
F' U2 R2 F R U2 R U2 R2
U' R F2 R2 F' U2 F' U R2
F U2 F2 U' F2 R U' R2 U'
F2 U F' U F' R F' U2 F
F U2 F2 U' R' U2 F R2 F2
U' F2 R U2 R' F R2 U' F
F U R U' R' F' R2 U2 R' U'
F' R' U F' R' F R U'
U' F' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U
U F' U' F U' R2 U R' U'
R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U' F
R2 U2 R F R2 U2 F
U2 R' U' F U R' F R U
U2 R2 U' F R U2 F' R
U2 R2 F' U R2 U R U'
F2 U2 F R' F2 R' F U F' U'
F R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' F'
U F2 U R' U R U2 R F' U'
F2 U R' U2 F U' R U'
U' F' R' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R'
U R' U F R' U2 F' U F
F U2 F R' U2 F2 R F' U2
R2 F U2 F' R F R' U
R2 F' U R' F U2 R' U2
U2 R F' R2 F' U2 F' R U2
R' F' U R2 U F' R F2 R2 U2
U R' F2 R' U' R F' R'
R F' U R' F R2 U2 R' U'
U' F' U2 F2 U' F' U2 R F2
U' F' R U2 F U' R U2
R' U' F R F R' U2 F R'
U F R' U2 R F R2 F U'
R U' R F R2 U' R U2
F2 U R' F U' R U2 R2 F'
F2 R' U R F2 U2 F' U' F2
R' F' U2 R' F U F' R'
U R U2 F R U' F U'
R' U R' F2 U F R2 F R
R2 U2 F R' F' R2 F2 U' R' U
R' U F2 U' R2 U2 F U' R2 U'
U F' U2 R' F R F' R U'
F' R' F' U2 R2 F R' F U'
F2 U2 F' R2 F' U F' R U'
U' F R' U F' U' F2 U
R' U' R F' R2 F' U2 F2
F' R' U' F2 R U' R2 F2
U2 R2 U' F U' F U2 F' R U
R2 F' U R' U2 R' U2 R U2
F' R' U2 R' F' U' F2 R U
R U' R2 F U R2 F2 R' F2 U'
R2 F R F R' U2 R U2
U2 R U' R U2 F2 R' F' U
U2 F R' U F U2 F U'
R U' F' U R F2 U' F' U
F' U' F R' F R' F U' R2
U2 R2 F' R F U' R F2 R'
R2 U2 F' U F' U2 F'
F2 R2 F R F' U R2 U' R
R F2 R U2 R U' R F
R F' R F' U' F' U2 R F
R F U' F2 R F' R' U' F
R F' R F R U' F2 R2 U
U F R2 F U2 R' U2 R F'
U' F' U R2 F' R2 F' R U2
F R' U' F' R2 F' R F' R'
F2 U2 F' U R2 F' U' F' U'
F2 U F' U F2 R2 F' U R2
U R2 U F2 U F' R2 F2
F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 U2 F' R' U'
U2 R2 F R' U F2 U F2 R2
F2 U' F' U F U'
F U2 F R2 U' F' U F2 U
R F2 U R U2 R U2 R2 F'
R F U' R' U F U' R2
F' R' U2 F R' U' R U'
U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2
U F' U F' U F2 R2 F' R U2
F2 R U' R' F' U
U' F2 R' U' R2 U' R F' R U2
U2 R' U' F2 R F U2 F R2 U2
R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 F U F' U'
U' R2 F R' U2 F R' F U'
U2 R' F2 R' U F U F2 U
U R2 U R F2 U' F U2 R2
F2 R' F R U' F' U R'
U' F' R' F R2 U' F2 U' R' U'
R' U F' R2 U R F U' R2
F2 U2 F R U2 R F' U
F2 R F U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U'
U' R2 F2 R' U F2 R' U2
F' R' F2 R F' U F' U2
R U' R F' U2 F U' F R'
R U' R' F2 R' U R F2
F R2 U2 R F' R2 F'
F2 U R F2 U2 F' R2
F' R F' U2 R U R2 U'
R2 U F R2 F R' F2 R F2
F2 U' R' U F2 U F U2 R2
U F' R2 U F R2 F2 R' F'
F U2 F U' R F' U R2 U2
U2 F R U2 F' R U' R2 U'
F R F2 U' R' U2 F U' R'
U2 F' U F2 R' F' U' F2
F R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U'
R2 F R' U' R F' U' F2 U
R2 U' R' U F2 U F2 U' R2 U'
U2 R U' R' F2 R' U2 F
U R F2 R U2 F' U F2 U'
R F U' R' U' R U' R2 U
F R F' R F R' F U' F U'
U2 F R U' F U F' U
R F R' U F' U2 F' R U2
R2 U F2 U R2 F R
U2 R' F U' R F' U' F U'
R F2 R2 F' U' R2 U' R U2
U2 F' R' U' F' U F U2
F U R2 F' R' F2 R' F R2 U'
U2 R2 F' U F U' F2 R' U2
R2 U F R' U R2 U' R U
F2 U F2 R' U R F2
U' F U' R2 F U F U' F
R2 F R' F R2 U' R F R U
U2 F2 R' F U' F U2 F'
U F' R2 F2 R' U F U R
U2 F' R2 U F' R U2 F2 U' R
R' U2 R U' F' R2 U R U'
U2 R2 F U' R' F R' U' R'
U F' U F R' F' R' U R2 U2
F2 R F2 R U R2 U R'
R' F R U2 R F R' U R
R F2 U2 F' R' U R U
U2 F U' F U' F2 R
R U' R' F U2 R2 U' R U'
U' R' F R' F2 R' U2 F R2
R F' U2 R2 U' F' R
F R F2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F' U
F R2 U2 R' F' R2 U R' U'
U2 F2 U' F2 R F' U F2 R'
R F U F2 R2 F' R' U'
F R2 F U F2 U2 R F' U2
R F U2 R' U R' F U
U' F2 R F2 U' F R2 F2 U2
R F2 U' F' R2 U F' U R'
F2 U2 F R U2 F2 U' R
R2 U2 F R' F2 R F2 U R2
F' R F' U F' U2 F R F2
F U' F R' U2 F U R'
U2 F R' F2 U R2 F' R F2
U2 R U2 R U' F' R
R F U' F2 R2 U R' U' R2 U'
F' R F' U' R F2 R' F2
U R U R' U2 F R2 F U' R'
U2 R2 U' R2 U' F U' R2 F' U'
R' F' U F' U R' F2 R' U' R'
R' F' U R2 F2 U R U2 F2 U'
U2 R' F' U2 R U2 R F U2
R' F U F' U' R' U2
U F2 R' U R2 U F2 R2 U2
U2 F' R2 F' U F2 R2 U F'
R2 F U' R F' R F' U'
F2 U' R2 U' R U R2 U F'
U2 R2 U' F' R' U' F R2
F R2 U' R2 U2 F U' R2 U'
F' R' U2 R U R2 F2 U2
R2 U2 F' R U' F2 U' F' U2
U F2 U R F2 R U2 R2
U R' U2 R' F U2 R' F2 R'
F U2 R F' R2 U' F R'
F U' F' R2 F2 U F' R'
U R U' F2 U R F2 U' F2 U'
U2 R2 F' U' F2 R' F2 R'
R2 U' R2 F' R2 F R'
F2 U2 F U R' F' R U2 F' U'
R' F U F R' U2 F U2 F
R U2 F2 R U R2 F R U'
R U R U' F2 U R2 U' F2 U'
U2 F R U' F R2 U2 F' U2
U' F' R F2 R2 U' F' U F2 U2
R F' R' F2 U2 R' F U R' U'
U F' R U' R U R2 U F'
F R2 F R' U2 F R U'
F2 R' U R U F R2 U F' U'
F R' U F' U F U' R2 F R'
U' R2 F R' U R' F' R F' U'
R' F2 U' R2 U F R2 U2 F'
F' U' R2 U R'
F' R' F U2 R U' F2 R' F' R'
U' R' F R' F R2 U' F'
R F U2 F2 R' F' R2 U R2
F R2 F' U2 R U
F2 R' U' F2 R F' R' U F'
F' R2 F' U F2 R' U2 R' U2
U' F U2 R' F R' F U R' U'
R' F2 U F' U' F U' R F
F' U2 R2 F' R' F2 R F' U'
U2 R2 F R' F U2 F R2
U2 R' F U R2 U2 F' R' U
U F U2 F2 U' R' U2 R U'
R' F U2 F' R' F U R2
U' R2 U2 F R' F' U R' U'
R' U F2 R2 U R' F U' F
R' F2 U2 F' U' F R2 F'
F U2 F R2 F' U R U R2
R2 F' U2 R' U' R2 F2 U
U' R F U' F R F' R'
F2 U2 R' F' R2 F' U' F R'
F2 R F2 U' F' U F' R U'
R' F2 R' U F U' R U2 R
R F2 U2 F' R2 F U R' U2
R2 F2 U R F' R2 U F' R
U R2 U' R2 F U' F U2 R2
U F R2 U F' U2 F
U F' U F' R F2 U2 R' U'
U R' F U2 F2 R2 U' R U'
R' U' F' R U2 R' U2 R2 F2
R' F' U R' U R U2 R2 F' U'
F R U' R2 F' R2 U'
F' R2 U2 R U' F2 R2 U
U2 R2 F' R F' U R U' R2 U'
R' F R2 U' R2 U2 R' F' U'
F' R2 U' R F R U2 F2 R
R2 F R' F2 R F R' U
R' U F' R' F2 U F U' F
R' F U' R2 U' R U2 R' F2
F' R2 F2 R' F R U' F2 U'
R U F' U2 R2 F' R F' U
F2 U' R' F R' F R U2
F U' R2 U R2 F' U' R' U
F R F2 R2 U R' F2 U' R'
R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R'
F R2 U2 R' U2 F U2 F'
R2 F R2 U R' F' R U' F2 U2
U2 R' U' R2 F U' R2 F2 U2
R2 F2 R' U' F U F R'
U' F2 U' R' U2 R' F2 R2 U'
F2 R2 U' R U R F' R2 U
R2 U' F U2 R' F' R U2
R F2 R U' F U' F R' F' U'
R' F R F' U2 F U' R2 F2
R2 U' R2 F' R2 F2 U F' R2
F' R2 U' R' U R F R2
R' U F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U'
F U R' U R2 F' U' R
R2 F' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' F' U'
R' U2 F' R U' F2 R U
R U2 R' U2 R' F U R
F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' F R2 U2
F R' F U2 R2 F2 R' F R2 U2
R2 F2 R' U' F R2 U2 R' U
U' F' U2 F U' R' F R' F2
R F R U2 F' U R' U' F U2
F R F' R2 F2 R' F2 U' R'
U F2 R2 F' R F2 R' F R2
F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2
R F2 R' U R2 U' F U' F'
U2 F U2 R' U F' U2 F' R2
U R' F R2 U' R F2 U F' R
U F' U R2 F' U F' R2 F2 U'
F U2 F2 U' F' U2 R2 U' R2
U' R' U2 R2 F R' U2 F'
F2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 U F
R2 F2 R F2 U R' U F2 R'
U F U' F2 R' U R' F U
R F2 U F' U2 F R' U2 R'
F' R F' U' F U2 F U'
F2 R' F' R' U F' U
F' U R' F2 U R U
F2 U R2 U' F R' U' F'
U F2 U F' U R' F' U'
U' R2 F R' F U' F R'
U F U2 R' U F' U' F U'
U2 F2 U' R F U2 R' F' U'
U R F2 U2 R2 U' F' U R'
R F U2 F' U' F2 R' F
R' F' R U' F U R2 U F'
R2 U2 R' F R2 U' R' F2
R2 F2 U' F U F' U F' R2 U'
F R U' R2 F U R2 U2 F2
F' R F U' F2 U' F2 U' R
U2 R F' R' U2 R' U2 F R
U2 F2 U' R U' R2 F U' R' U2
F' U' F2 U' F' U R' F2 U2
R' U R2 U F2 R' F' R
R2 U2 F U2 F U' F R2
F2 R F' U2 R F' R U R2
R' U' R' U2 R' U F' U2 R2 U'
U2 F2 U' R' U' R F2 U F2
F' R2 U R' F2 R' U2 F' R' U2
F R2 F R' U' R' U2 R' U
R2 F2 R U' R F U' R2 U2
R U' R U' F2 U' R' U2
U2 R2 F R F2 U2 R U F2 U
R' F U2 F U R2 F' R2
R U' F U2 R' U' F2 U2 R2
F R F' U F' R2 F U2
F' U R F' U R U' R2 U'
R' F' U' F U2 F' R2 F U'
U F' U R U R' F2 U2
U2 F U2 R' U F R' U F' U'
R2 F R' F2 U R' U R U'
F U F2 R U' R F2 U' R U'
R' U R F' R2 U F' U R2 U
R' F R U2 R F2 U' F'
R F U2 F' R2 U' R F'
U R2 F2 R' F' U2 F' U F'
F' U F' U2 F2 R2 F' R' U2
F U2 R U' F U' R U2 R
R2 F R' F U' R U' F2 U
F2 R' F R' U R' F2 R2 U'
U' R2 U' F R' F U2 F' R U'
F U2 R' U R2 F' U' R2 U2
U2 R' F R' F2 U F' U R2
U F U R2 F' U' F U' R' U
U' R F2 U' R' U' R F2 U'
U2 F' R' U2 F2 R' F R2 F2
R' F' U' R2 F U' R F U'
F2 U2 R' F R2 F U' R U
F U2 R' F' R2 U F' U' R
F2 R2 F U2 F' U F' R
R U R2 U F U F R' U'
R U R U' F2 R U' R' U'
R' U2 R' U R' U' F R'
U2 R2 U F' U2 R U2 F'
R' U2 R U' R U F R
U F' U2 R2 F U' R U F' U'
R2 F R F2 R' U2 R' U R2
F' R U R' U F2 U2 R2 U'
R' U2 R' U R' F R' U
R U' F U2 F' R' U2 R U'
U R' F' U R U2 F' U R U'
F U2 F R' U' F2 U' F R2
U2 R F2 R' U2 F' U2 R'
R2 F R' U2 R F' U2 R U
R2 F R' F R U' R2 U'
F2 R2 F' U F2 R' F2 R2 U2
R' F2 R' F R2 U' F' R F2 U'
U F' R F2 R U F' R' U'
R2 F' U' F2 U2 R U' F2 R' U'
R2 F R F' U R' F2 U' R2 U'
U F' R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' U'
R U' R' U' F R' U F2 R' U'
R2 U2 F' U F U' F2 R U
R U2 F2 R U R2 U' R
R' F2 U F2 U F U' F2 R'
R2 F2 R F2 R F2 U
U R2 F2 R' F2 U' F R2 U2
R U' R' U' F R' F R U2 R'
R2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 U F2 U'
R U R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U'
F2 U' R F2 U' R' F
F' U' R U' F U' F2 R2 U2
F R U F U2 F2 U' R' U'
F2 U R U' F
F R U' F2 U' F2 U' F U'
F R' U F2 U2 R F' R F2
U2 R F2 U F' R' F U' R' U'
R' U' R' U' F R' U' R2
U2 F R F2 U' R F U R'
F' R2 U2 R F2 U' R2 U' R2
F' U' F2 R U' R U' F U
R' U R F2 U R U2 R U'
F R' U' F' R2 U' F2 U' F
R' U' F2 U F2 R' F' U2 F'
R2 F' U F2 U R2 U2 F' R'
R U' R2 F' U F U' F U'
F U' F2 R U' F U' F U'
U2 F' U' F2 U F' U F2
R' F R' F R2 F' R2 F2 U'
U' F' U2 F' R' F R2 F' R2
F U2 F U' F R F' U R
F' U F2 U R' U' R U2 R2
R' U R' F' R2 U F' U2 F2
U' F U' R F2 R2 F' R2
U' F2 R' F R2 F R' U' R'
R U' R U' F U' F U R U2
R2 U' R U2 F' R U2 R2 F' U'
F2 U' R F' R2 F R2 U2 F
U2 F R' F2 R F' R' U' R
U2 R2 U' F U' R F' R2 U2
U R U F2 U R' U2 F U
R U' F2 U2 R' U' F
U' R F' U2 R' F R' U2 R' U'
U2 R' F U' F' R2 U
F U2 F R U2 F' U R' U'
U2 R' U F R' F' R' U' R2
R' U F' U R' F R F' U
R' F' R2 F U2 F' U2 F' R'
F2 R2 U F' R U' F' R' U'
R' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' F'
U' F' R2 U' R U2 R U2 R'
U F2 U F2 R' U' F R' U
R F' R U' R' U' F
F' R U' F2 U'
R' U2 F R' F R' F U2 F
R U F' U F2 R2 F' U2 F
U' F U' F U F' R U'
U2 R2 U R2 U F2 R2
F2 U2 R2 F' U' F2 R F R2
U' F2 R2 F' R U2 F' R2
R2 U R U' R2 F U' F U2
R2 F U2 R' U2 R F2 R2
R2 U R2 U' F U F' U F2 U'
F R U' F' R U2 R2 F2
R' U2 F U' F' U F' U R
R F R2 F R2 F U' R2
R2 U2 R' U2 R' F U' F2 R' U2
R' U' R F' R' F2 R' F2 R'
R' U F R2 F U' R F U2
U' R' U R' U2 R' F2 R U'
U2 F R' F2 U R2 U' R2
U F U' R2 U F2 R' F U2
F' R U' R' F2 U2 R' F R2
R U2 F' U R' F R U' R2 U'
U F2 U' F R' F R F' R2 U'
U' F' R U F' R' U R2 F' U
R2 F' U R2 U' F2 U F' R'
U' F R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2
U2 F U R' F U' R2 U'
R' U2 R' F U2 R' F' U'
F R' U F' R2 F2 U2 R'
U2 R' F U' F' R F2 U2
U F2 U2 R2 F' R F' R
F U2 R2 U F' R2 U R2 U
U' R F' U F' U F' R2 F U'
R' F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R'
U F U' F2 R2 U' R' U R2 F'
F R' U R U' F U R'
F2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U'
F2 U R' F2 R U2 R F
F' R' F' U2 F' R' F U'
F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 U'
R' U F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U
R U' F U R2 U' F R' U
F' U' R U' F2 U2 F' U F' U'
U2 F' R U2 R2 F U' R2
U2 F' U R' U F' R' U R
F' U2 F R U' F2 U
U F' R F2 U2 F' R' U R U2
F2 U2 F' R F2 R U2 R U'
U' F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 F R' U
U2 R' U2 F' R2 F2
R2 F' R2 U2 F
F' U F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R'
F2 R2 U2 F' R U F U2 R
R2 F2 R F2 R F2 R' F'
R2 U R' F' R F R' F'
U R' F R U' R U R' U
F2 U2 R' U F2 U R U' F
R' F2 U2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R'
U2 R F' U2 R F R2 F' R2
F R' U F U' R2 U R2 U'
R2 F R2 F U2 R F' U' F2
F' U' R2 F' R' U' R2 F2 U'
R2 U' F R2 F' U2 R U R2 U'
F2 R F2 R2 F' U R2 U'
U F' R U F U F2 U'
R2 U R' F U' R2 U R2 U'
U' F U' F R U' R2 U'
F' U' F' R2 U F U2 F' U'
R' F R' U2 F R2 F' R2
F U2 F' R' U F' R U
R U2 F' R U' R U R F' U2
U' R2 U' R2 F' R U2 F
U' R2 F R2 F' U' F2 R'
U R' F U F' U2 F' U2
F2 U F U R' U2 R2 U' F U2
U F' U F' R2 F R2 F' U2
U F R2 F2 U' R' U R2 U'
U' R U2 F' R' U2 F R' F'
R' F2 R2 F' U' R U2 R' U'
R U' F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R'
F R' U2 R F' U2 F' R
R2 F R U R' U2 F R' U
U' F2 U F' R' U' F R' U
U2 F R' F2 U F R' F
R2 F' U R2 F U2 F U2 F2 U'
U' R F2 U2 F' R' F' R U2
U2 R2 U' F U' F U' R
R U' F2 R' F R F' R F'
R U F' R U' F U' F'
F2 U2 F R2 U' R U' R2 U'
R' F U2 F2 R U' R' F U'
F2 R' F' R U' R2 F R U'
R' F U' F R F' R' F R' U'
R2 F' R' F' U2
R F R' F2 U' F R U2
F' R' F2 U F R' F' R' U'
R' U R2 U2 F U' F2 U2
U F2 R' U' F' R U' R U
R F' R2 F' R' F R' F' R2
F U' R2 U2 R' F2 U
F R' F R' U2 R' F2 U' R2 U
R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F'
F' R' U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U
F U' R2 F R' F2 U2 R F'



Here's Suboptimal <U, R, F> scrambler:


Spoiler



U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 R F' U2 R' U'
R U F2 U R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U'
F' U' R2 F2 U' R F' R U2 R2 U'
U' F R' U R' U' R2 U' F R' U'
R F' U2 R' U' R' F' R U2 R' U'
R F' U2 R' U R U' F U' R' U'
F' U' F2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 F2 U'
U F' U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U'
R U R' F2 R U' F U F' R' U'
R2 F U2 F R' U' F U2 R F' U'
F' R2 F' U2 F R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
F2 R U' F U R' U R U' R' U'
F R' U2 R' F R2 F2 R2 F' R U'
U2 F U' R2 U F' R F' U' R' U'
U' R F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
U' F' U F' U' F' R U F2 R' U'
R U' F' R F R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
R F' R F R U F R' U' R' U'
U R U2 F2 U' R' U F U R' U'
F2 R2 U2 R' F' R F2 R F R' U'
F2 U2 R U' F R' U F2 U' R' U'
R F U' R' U F' U R2 U' R' U'
F U' F U F R U2 F' U R' U'
U2 R2 F2 U' R U R' F2 U' R' U'
U' R2 U' F2 U' F U2 R' U2 R' U'
F U F2 U R U2 F R U2 R' U'
R' F2 U F U R' F2 R F2 R' U'
F' R2 F U' R' F U' R U2 R' U'
R U' R U' F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
R U2 R F' U R U2 R2 U' R' U'
F2 U' R F2 R' U F2 R2 U' R' U'
U' R U R F2 U' F' U2 F R' U'
F U2 F' R' F2 R2 U F2 U R' U'
U' F' R U F2 U' R U F2 R2 U'
F' R' U F' U' R2 U' R' F R' U'
U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
R2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U' R' U R' U'
R' U' F U' R F2 R U' F R2 U'
F2 R' U' F2 R F' U' R U R' U'
F2 U' F U2 R2 F U R2 U R2 U'
F' U' F R F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U'
R2 U R F2 R U R F2 U2 R' U'
F R2 U F U' F2 U' R U R' U'
R2 F' R F' U F' U F2 U' R' U'
R' U' F2 R U' F R' U' F R' U'
F R' U F2 U' R2 F U' F R' U'
R U2 F R F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U'
R2 F U' F' U R' U F' U' R' U'
U2 R' U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F' R U R' U'
R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F R U' R' U'
R' U F' R U' R U R2 U R' U'
U F2 U2 R' F' R' F R' F' R' U'
R2 F U' F U' R' F' R2 U2 R' U'
U2 R U' F2 U' R' F R' F R U'
F R2 F R U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U'
R2 U2 R' U R F R2 F U2 R2 U'
R' F2 R2 U F' U F' R F2 R' U'
F' R' U2 F U' F R2 F U R' U'
F2 R' F2 R U F2 U2 R F' R2 U'
R' U F' R U' F2 R2 U2 F' R U2
F U2 F R2 U' R U R2 U R U'
F U' F' U' R2 U' R2 F' U' R' U'
U R2 F2 U' R F2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
R' F U2 F' U F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
R' F' R' F2 R U2 F' R' F R' U'
U2 R2 F U F2 U' F R2 F' R' U'
F2 U F R U' F2 U' F' U' R2 U'
F' R F' R2 U' R F U' F R' U'
U2 F' U2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
U F R' F2 R' F2 U R F2 R' U'
F2 R' U' F2 R U F2 R' U2 R2 U'
F U2 F' R U2 R2 F' R' U' R' U'
R' F U' F R F' U' R U2 R' U'
R' U R F2 R F U' F2 U R' U'
F' U R' F' U F2 U R U2 R U'
F' U2 F2 R U' F' R F U2 R U'
U R F' R2 F R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
F2 R' F2 U F U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
F' U2 R U2 R F R' F2 U' R' U'
R U2 F' U R' F2 U F' U' R' U'
U' F2 U' F' U F' R F2 U2 R' U'
U' F2 U2 F' U2 F' U F' U' R' U'
U' R2 F' R2 F' R' U' R' U' R' U'
F2 U2 R U' R' F' R F2 U R2 U'
F' R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U'
U' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F' R' U'
F2 R2 F R' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
U2 F2 U F U' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
F' R U' F2 R F2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
U R' F' R U F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
U F U2 R' F R2 F2 U' F' R2 U'
U R' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 R' U'
U2 R' U R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U'
F U2 F2 R' U' F2 U R2 F' R' U'
R2 U' R2 U' F' R2 U' R' U' R' U'
R U R' U' R F U' F U2 R' U'
F U2 R' F R2 U' F' R2 U' R' U'
R2 U2 F2 U R U2 R F U R' U'
F U2 R2 F' R F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
R2 F R' F R2 F' R U2 F' R U'
F' R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 R F2 R2 U'
U' F2 U F U2 F U R' F2 R2 U'
R' U' F2 U' F R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
U2 F2 U F' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
F R' F2 U' F' R2 U R U2 R' U'
R U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
F R' F U F R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U'
U' R U2 F2 R F2 U' F U' R' U'
R' U2 F U' R' U F2 R' F' R U'
R' F U F2 R' F U' R' F2 R U'
F2 U F R' F' U' F2 R U2 R' U'
U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F U F' R2 U'
F R U' F2 R F U' F' U2 R' U'
R' U F' U F' R2 U F U R' U'
F2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 R F2 R' U'
U2 F2 U' R' F U F' R2 U' R' U'
F2 U' F U2 F' U2 F' R F' R' U'
F U' F2 R F R' F U' F' R' U'
R2 U R F2 R2 U F2 U F' R' U'
U R U2 F2 R' F' U2 F U' R' U'
U R F' R2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 U'
R' F R U2 R U' F2 R F2 R' U'
R U2 F' R U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
R2 F2 U2 F R' U' F R2 F R' U'
R U F2 R2 U' F' R F2 U2 R' U'
F2 R U' F' U' F U R U2 R' U'
F' R' F R U F' U' R2 F R U'
F' U' F U2 R' F' U R2 U R' U'
R U R' F' R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
R F R2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
R2 U R2 F' R' F U2 F' U2 R' U'
F2 U2 F U' F R' U R U2 R2 U'
R2 U' R F' R U' F' R U' R' U'
R' U' R U F R2 U R' U' R' U'
U2 R' F2 R F' R2 U2 R' U R2 U'
F2 R2 F R' U F R2 F2 U2 R' U'
R U F' U2 F U F' R2 U R' U'
R' F' U' R2 F U' R' F2 U' R' U'
R' F2 U2 F' U F2 U R2 U R2 U'
U F2 R U' R F2 U' R2 U' F2 U'
R2 F' U' F U2 R F' R U' R' U'
U F2 R F' U' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U'
R2 F2 R U R' U F' U F' R' U'
F2 R' F R U' R2 U R U2 R' U'
F R2 F U' F2 U R2 F U' R' U'
R2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F R' U2 R2 U'
R' U' F2 R' U F2 U2 R U' R' U'
U R' F R' U2 F R' F2 U R' U'
U F R2 U' R F2 R F U R' U'
U2 F2 R' U R F' R' F' U' R2 U'
F' R U F' R U2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
F2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 F' U' R U'
U F R U' R F' R2 F U' F' U'
F U2 F' U F' R' U F2 U' R U'
U R2 U F' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
R2 F2 U2 F' U' R F' R U' R' U'
F2 R2 U2 R F2 R' F2 U' F2 R' U'
U' R2 F2 R F R2 U2 R' F' R' U'
U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U2 R' U'
F R U2 R2 F2 R' U R2 U R2 U'
R2 F R' U R2 F' U' F' U R' U'
U2 F' R2 F' R U F U2 R2 F' U'
R2 F2 U2 F' R' F U' F U R' U'
U' R2 F' R F' U R' F2 U R2 U'
F' R' U' F R2 U' F' R F' R' U'
U F2 U2 R' F' R U2 R F R' U'
F U' F R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
U R' F2 R U2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U'
F2 U2 R U R F R' F' U' R' U'
R2 F2 R U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
F2 R2 U2 R F' R F' U' F2 R' U'
F2 R2 U F' R' F U2 F2 U' R' U'
F' U2 F2 R U' R U R U2 R' U'
U F2 R2 U' F' U' R2 U' F2 R' U'
U F2 U2 F' R2 F U F2 U' R' U'
F' R U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
U2 F U F R' U2 F R U R' U'
U F' R2 F2 R' U F2 R' F2 R' U'
F' U2 R2 F R' U2 F U' F R' U'
F2 R U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
U2 F' U' R U' R U R2 U' R' U'
F R' U' F' R2 U F' U' F R' U'
R F2 U F2 R' U F U' F' R' U'
U2 F' R' F2 R' U2 R F U2 R' U'
F R F' U F2 U2 R' F' U R' U'
U' F R2 U2 F U' F R' U R2 U'
F' U F' R F R U F2 U' R U'
U' F' U2 R' U R F2 U' F' R U'
U' R' F U2 F' R2 U F2 U2 R' U'
U2 R U2 R U' F2 U F2 U2 F' U'
U F2 R2 F U2 R U2 R F' R2 U'
R2 F2 U F' U R2 U R' U2 R' U'
U2 R2 F R2 U' F' U R U R U'
R' F' R' U2 F R U2 F' U' R' U'
U' R2 U' F U2 F U2 F' U R' U'
R2 U2 R2 U F' R2 U' F U' R' U'
F2 U F R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'
U2 F2 U F' R' F U2 R2 U' R' U'
U' R2 U' F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U'
U2 F' R F' U' R F' R U R' U'
F2 R2 F U' F2 R' F2 R2 U R' U'
F' R2 U F R2 U2 R' F U2 R' U'
F2 U2 F' U F' U R F2 U' R' U'
R' F R U2 R2 F' U' F2 U R' U'
U2 F' U' F U2 F' R F' U' R' U'
R U F2 U' F2 R U' F2 U R' U'
R2 F' R2 U2 R F2 U2 R U' R' U'
F' R' U2 R F' R' F' R2 U' R' U'
R2 U2 F' R' U F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
U F2 U' R' U R' U2 F U R2 U'
U' F U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U'
R' F' R F2 R2 U F' R2 F' R' U'
F2 R F R' U F U2 R' U2 R' U'
F' U R' U2 R' F U R U2 F' U'
R2 F R F R2 U' R F U2 R' U'
F2 R' F R U R2 F' U F2 R U'
U F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R' U'
R U2 F' U F U' F' R' F2 R' U'
F U2 R2 F' U F U2 F' U' R' U'
R F2 R2 F' R' U F2 U' F R' U'
F' R2 F' R' F2 R U' R2 U R' U'
F' U F' U R F2 U R F R' U'
F2 U2 R' U R2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U'
R' F' U R F' R2 F2 U F' R2 U'
R2 U' F R' F U2 R U' F R' U'
F' R' U2 R2 U' F R' F U R' U'
R F' U F2 R' U R' F' U2 R' U'
R2 U R2 F' R' F U2 F U R' U'
U R F2 R U' R' F2 U F' R' U'
U F U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U'
R2 U2 R' F R' F U R' U2 R' U'
F' R F U' F' R' U' F2 U' R' U'
F' U R' U2 F' R2 F U' F' R' U'
R2 U2 F U' R' F R2 F2 U R' U'
R U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 R U' R' U'
F2 U F' R2 F U' R2 U' F' R' U'
F' R' F U F R2 U' R U2 R' U'
F2 U2 F2 U F' U2 R F2 U2 R' U'
U F R' F2 R U F2 R2 U R' U'
F2 R' U' F2 R F2 R' F U2 R' U'
F R' U' F2 U R' U R' F R' U'
R2 U F' U2 F' U2 F R' U' R' U'
R' U' R' F' U F2 U R2 U R' U'
U F2 U R' F' R' U R2 U' R' U'
R F2 R U F R' U' R' U2 R2 U'
U' F2 U' R F' R2 F' R' F R' U'
R U' F R' U' R2 U F' U' R' U'
R U2 F' U' R2 U' F' U2 F' R' U'
F' U R' F U2 F U' R U R U'
U' F' R2 F' U2 F' U R U' R' U'
U R2 U R2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 R2 U'
F' R' U' F R F2 U2 F' U R' U'
R' F2 U R' U' R U R U' R' U'
U' F2 U R' F2 U R U F' R' U'
F' U F2 U R U2 R U2 F' R2 U'
R' U2 R2 F U' R2 U' F U' R U'
F' U2 R F' R2 U' F U F2 R2 U'
F' R U' R F2 R U' R2 U' R' U'
R U2 R' F2 R F' U' R' U2 R' U'
U' F' R U R' F2 U2 R' F' R' U'
F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' R U' R' U'
F2 U R' U' R F U2 F U' R' U'
F' U2 F U' R2 U2 F R2 U' R2 U'
F U2 F' U2 R U2 R U2 F' R2 U'
U' R U' R F R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
R' U' R U F' U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
R F' U' F U2 F' R U2 R2 F2 U'
F2 U R' U2 F U R2 F2 U2 R' U'
F' U2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R' F' U'
U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 R U' F2 R' U'
U' R U2 F' U F2 U R' U R2 U'
U F R' F2 R' F U F U R' U'
F' R' U2 R2 F' R' F' R2 U' R' U'
R U2 F' R' U R' F R' U' R' U'
R U2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R U R' U'
R F U2 R' U F' U' F' R' F' U'
R U R' U2 R' U2 F U' F R' U'
U' F' R U2 F2 R' U R2 F' R2 U'
R2 F' U' F2 U R' F U' F2 R' U'
F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
F2 R' F2 R F2 R' U2 R U2 R' U'
R U2 F U F2 U2 F' R' U' R' U'
F R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U F2 R' U'
U' F U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U'
U2 R2 U' F R2 U F' R' F2 R' U'
U2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 U F U' R' U'
R U2 F' R' U F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
R' U' F R2 U2 F U F U2 R2 U'
F U2 R U2 R' F R' U F' R' U'
R' F U' F R U2 R F U2 R' U'
U' F U' R U' F' U R U2 R2 U'
R U F R' F' U2 F2 R U' R2 U'
U2 R' F U' F R' F R F2 R' U'
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
R' U2 R' U2 R' F' U R' U' R' U'
R2 F U' F U' F' U' R U' R' U'
U2 F2 R U R2 U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
R' F2 R2 U' R' F' U R' U' R' U'
R2 F U' F2 U2 F' R F U2 R2 U'
R U2 R F' U F' U2 R2 F' R2 U'
U2 F U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' U'
R F R U' F2 R U' R' U R' U'
U2 F2 U R' F R' U' R' U' R2 U'
U' R2 F R F2 R' U2 R U' R' U'
R' F R' U F R' F2 R' U R' U'
R2 U R' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
U2 F2 U' R' F R' F R U2 R2 U'
R' F U2 F R U2 F R' F' R' U'
R' U2 R U R' F2 R' F2 U R U'
F' U' R2 U' R' U F2 R2 U R' U'
R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U'
R2 F' R F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U'
U2 F2 U F' U F' R2 F2 U' R' U'
U' R' F' R2 U2 F U' F U R' U'
U2 R U2 R F U2 R' F' U R' U'
U F' R2 U2 F' R U' F2 U R2 U'
R' U' R' F R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
U F U' F' U2 R F2 R U' R' U'
F2 R' U R2 U R F2 R' U' R2 U'
R' U2 F' U F R F2 U2 F' R U'
F U' R2 F' R' F2 R U' F R U'
F R U' R U' R2 U R' U' R' U'
R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U'
F2 R' U' R U2 F R' U F' R' U'
F' R U2 F U R2 U' F U R' U'
R F' R' U R2 F U' R U R' U'
R' U F' U' F' R F2 U F2 R' U'
F R' F U' R U2 F' U' F' R' U'
R F R U' F2 R' U F U2 R' U'
R2 U F' R U F2 U R' U' R' U'
U2 R U2 R' U F' U2 F' U2 R2 U'
F2 U' R F' R' U2 F R2 U2 R' U'
F2 R' F U' R' U R2 F U R' U'
R' F' U2 F' U F2 R' F' U R' U'
U' R U R2 F' R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
R' F U' F U' R' U R2 U R' U'
U F U2 R' F U F R2 U2 R' U'
R F R F2 R' F U R' U R' U'
R F2 R' F2 R U F2 R U' R' U'
F2 U R' U2 R' U' F R2 F' R' U'
U' R2 U' R' U R' F' R' U' R' U'
U R' F R2 F U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
F2 U2 F R2 F' U F U' F R2 U'
R' F U F U R2 F' U F2 R' U'
U' R F R2 U F2 U R' F R' U'
U' R U2 F' R' U' R2 F2 U' R' U'
F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U'
U2 F U' F R2 F R' F2 U2 R' U'
U F U2 R U' R F2 R U2 R' U'
F' R F2 R2 U' R' U R U R' U'
F' U F' R2 U2 R' U2 R' F' R' U'
U2 F U F' U F' R U' F2 R' U'
U F U' F' U2 F' U R2 U2 R2 U'
F U2 R' F' U2 R F2 R' F R' U'
F R2 F R2 U' R U' R2 U' R' U'
F R F' R' U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
F' U2 F U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
R U2 F2 R2 U' F' U R2 F' R2 U'
F' R2 F U' F' U F2 R' U' R' U'
F' U' R2 U F' R U' R2 F R' U'
R F R2 U' F U R' U2 F' R' U'
F' U F R2 F R' U F U' R' U'
U' F U' F R' F R2 U F' R' U'
R' F R2 F R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
U' R F2 R' F R2 F' U F R U'
U F2 R F' R2 U2 F' R' U2 R' U'
F2 R F' R' U2 R F2 R2 U' R2 U'
U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' U'
U F2 U2 R F' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
F R F U' F U' F R2 U' R' U'
F R' F U' R' U2 R' F' U' R' U'
U R U' R2 F2 U' R F U' R' U'
U R2 F' U F2 R U R' U' R' U'
R2 U F U' R F U' R' U' R' U'
U2 F U' F R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
U2 F' R F' U' F2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
R2 F' R U' R2 U' F' R' U R' U'
R2 F2 R U2 F U F R2 U2 R' U'
U' R2 U' R2 F2 R F2 R U R' U'
F R2 F' R U' F R' U' F R' U'
F2 U R F2 U2 F' U' R' U' R' U'
U' R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' F U2 R2 U'
R2 U' F2 U' R F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
U' R F U' F2 R F' R U' R' U'
R F U' R' F U2 R2 F' U R' U'
U' R2 U2 F' R' F2 R U' F R' U'
R2 F R U' R F U R U R' U'
U2 R U R2 F2 U F R2 U' R' U'
R' U F' R' F R' F R2 U' R' U'
F R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U F2 R2 U'
F2 R F2 U' F' U F R U' R2 U'
F R' U R' F U F R2 U R' U'
U F U' F' R U' F2 U' F R2 U'
U' R2 U' F U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U'
U' R F' U' R2 F R' U F' R' U'
R2 U R F' U' F' U2 R U' R' U'
U2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R F2 U' R2 U'
R F U' F' U2 R' U' R' U' R' U'
U' F R2 U R' F U2 R' U R2 U'
U' F' R' F' R2 F R' F' U R2 U'
F2 U' F' U2 R U2 F' R' F2 R' U'
R2 U' R2 U' R F2 U' R' U2 F' U'
U2 R' U F' U2 R' U R2 U' R' U'
U' R F2 R' U' R' U' F' U2 R' U'
U F R F R U' F R' F2 R' U'
R2 F' U' F U' F U' R F' R' U'
U' R' U R' F' R U2 F2 U' R' U'
U' F2 U' R U2 R U R2 F' R' U'
U' F R2 F' R F' R F' U2 R2 U'
F' U R2 F U' F U' R2 U2 R' U'
F R2 F R' F R' F R2 U R2 U'
R2 F R F' U R2 U' R' U R' U'
U F U' R U' F U' R2 U R2 U'
F2 U2 R2 U2 R F R' F U' R U'
U' F R' U F' R U2 R U' R2 U'
F R2 U F' R U' F R2 F2 R' U'
R' F2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
U' R' F' U' F2 R U' F' U' R' U'
R U' F' R2 F U R2 U F' R' U'
U2 R' F2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
U' R2 F R2 U2 R' F' R' F' R' U'
R' U R U F2 R' F' R U2 R U'
U F' U2 F R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U'
F2 U R2 U F' R' U R' F R' U'
R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' U' R2 U'
F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
U R2 U F' R U' R2 U' F' R' U'
F2 U R F' R2 U F R U R' U'
U2 F2 U R U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
F2 U F R2 F R' F R2 F2 R' U'
F' U2 F' R' F U F R' U2 R' U'
F U R2 U F2 U F R U' R' U'
U R U' F U' F' U' F' U' R' U'
R2 F2 U' F2 R' F2 U' R' U' R' U'
R F2 U2 F R' U' R F' U R' U'
U' R2 U' F' U F' U2 R U R' U'
R' U R U' F2 U R F' U' R' U'
U F R' F2 R F' U' R' U2 R2 U'
U' R' U R F U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
F' R2 F2 R2 U F' R F2 U R' U'
R F2 R F2 U F2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
F2 R2 F' R U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U'
F U' R F2 R2 F' R U2 F R' U'
U F' R U2 F' R U' F' U' R' U'
F' U F R2 U' R' U R2 U' R U'
U R' F' R2 F' U F R' U' R' U'
U R F' R F' U2 R U' F' R U'
F2 R' F2 R F R' U R' U2 R' U'
U F' R U F2 R' U' R' F' R' U'
R' F2 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
R2 F R' F' U R' U R U2 R U'
R2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R' U'
R U R2 F2 R' U' R F2 R2 F' U'
F2 R' U F2 R2 U R2 F U2 R' U'
U2 F' U' F' U2 R U' R2 U' R' U'
F R2 U2 R' F2 U' R U F R' U'
F' R F R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U'
U R2 U' F2 U F' U' F2 U' R' U'
R2 F' R U F' R F U' F' R' U'
F2 R U' F U R' U F2 U R' U'
U R F U R' U F2 R' U' R2 U'
U2 F' R' F' R U F' R' U' R' U'
R2 F2 U2 F R U F' U F' R' U'
U2 R2 F U2 F' U' F R' F2 R2 U'
R2 F' U2 F' R U R' F U' R U'
R' U' F' R2 U F2 U' R U2 R' U'
R F' U R' U R F2 U' F2 R' U'
R F R2 F R2 U2 F' R' U R' U'
F U R2 F' U' R' U' R F' R2 U'
R F' U2 F2 R2 F' R F U' R' U'
F' U F' U2 R2 U' F' R' U R' U'
F' U2 R2 F' U2 R U2 R U2 F' U'
U2 F' R2 U' R2 U R2 U F R U'
F R2 U' F R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
U2 R' F R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' F R2 F' R' U'
F U F U' F R U2 F' U' R' U'
R2 U R' F' U' R' U2 R F' R2 U'
U2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
R U2 R2 F2 R' U' F R U2 R U'
F R2 U F' U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
U R2 F R' U2 R F2 R' U' R2 U'
R' U F' R2 U F' R' U F' R' U'
F' U R2 F' U' R U' R' U R' U'
F2 U F' R' U' F2 R F' U2 R' U'
R' F' U2 R' F2 R U' F U2 R2 U'
F' R U2 F2 R' F U' R U' R' U'
F' R' U F R' F2 R' U2 F R' U'
F' R' U R2 U R2 U F U' R' U'
U' R2 U R F' U2 F R2 U' R' U'
F R2 F' R F' R2 F R U R' U'
U2 F' U F2 U R F' U F' R2 U'
U2 F' U F2 U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U'
U2 F2 U F2 U' R' F' R' F' R' U'
U R F' U2 F2 R U' R2 U' R' U'
R U2 R2 U' F' U' F R2 F R2 U'
U R' F2 U' R F' R2 F2 U' F' U'
R' U R F2 R U' F' R F R U'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 14, 2014)

More information about tomorrow:

These are the scrambles we'll be using. (Unless there is duplicates. I didn't see any though)


Spoiler



U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 R F' U2 R' U'
R U F2 U R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U'
F' U' R2 F2 U' R F' R U2 R2 U'
U' F R' U R' U' R2 U' F R' U'
R F' U2 R' U' R' F' R U2 R' U'
R F' U2 R' U R U' F U' R' U'
F' U' F2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 F2 U'
U F' U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U'
R U R' F2 R U' F U F' R' U'
R2 F U2 F R' U' F U2 R F' U'
F' R2 F' U2 F R' U' R2 U2 R' U'
F2 R U' F U R' U R U' R' U'
F R' U2 R' F R2 F2 R2 F' R U'
U2 F U' R2 U F' R F' U' R' U'
U' R F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
U' F' U F' U' F' R U F2 R' U'
R U' F' R F R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
R F' R F R U F R' U' R' U'
U R U2 F2 U' R' U F U R' U'
F2 R2 U2 R' F' R F2 R F R' U'
F2 U2 R U' F R' U F2 U' R' U'
R F U' R' U F' U R2 U' R' U'
F U' F U F R U2 F' U R' U'
U2 R2 F2 U' R U R' F2 U' R' U'
U' R2 U' F2 U' F U2 R' U2 R' U'
F U F2 U R U2 F R U2 R' U'
R' F2 U F U R' F2 R F2 R' U'
F' R2 F U' R' F U' R U2 R' U'
R U' R U' F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
R U2 R F' U R U2 R2 U' R' U'
F2 U' R F2 R' U F2 R2 U' R' U'
U' R U R F2 U' F' U2 F R' U'
F U2 F' R' F2 R2 U F2 U R' U'
U' F' R U F2 U' R U F2 R2 U'
F' R' U F' U' R2 U' R' F R' U'
U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
R2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U' R' U R' U'
R' U' F U' R F2 R U' F R2 U'
F2 R' U' F2 R F' U' R U R' U'
F2 U' F U2 R2 F U R2 U R2 U'
F' U' F R F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U'
R2 U R F2 R U R F2 U2 R' U'
F R2 U F U' F2 U' R U R' U'
R2 F' R F' U F' U F2 U' R' U'
R' U' F2 R U' F R' U' F R' U'
F R' U F2 U' R2 F U' F R' U'
R U2 F R F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U'
R2 F U' F' U R' U F' U' R' U'
U2 R' U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
F2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F' R U R' U'
R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 F R U' R' U'
R' U F' R U' R U R2 U R' U'
U F2 U2 R' F' R' F R' F' R' U'
R2 F U' F U' R' F' R2 U2 R' U'
U2 R U' F2 U' R' F R' F R U'
F R2 F R U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U'
R2 U2 R' U R F R2 F U2 R2 U'
R' F2 R2 U F' U F' R F2 R' U'
F' R' U2 F U' F R2 F U R' U'
F2 R' F2 R U F2 U2 R F' R2 U'
R' U F' R U' F2 R2 U2 F' R U2
F U2 F R2 U' R U R2 U R U'
F U' F' U' R2 U' R2 F' U' R' U'
U R2 F2 U' R F2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
R' F U2 F' U F' U2 R2 U' R' U'
R' F' R' F2 R U2 F' R' F R' U'
U2 R2 F U F2 U' F R2 F' R' U'
F2 U F R U' F2 U' F' U' R2 U'
F' R F' R2 U' R F U' F R' U'
U2 F' U2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
U F R' F2 R' F2 U R F2 R' U'
F2 R' U' F2 R U F2 R' U2 R2 U'
F U2 F' R U2 R2 F' R' U' R' U'
R' F U' F R F' U' R U2 R' U'
R' U R F2 R F U' F2 U R' U'
F' U R' F' U F2 U R U2 R U'
F' U2 F2 R U' F' R F U2 R U'
U R F' R2 F R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
F2 R' F2 U F U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
F' U2 R U2 R F R' F2 U' R' U'
R U2 F' U R' F2 U F' U' R' U'
U' F2 U' F' U F' R F2 U2 R' U'
U' F2 U2 F' U2 F' U F' U' R' U'
U' R2 F' R2 F' R' U' R' U' R' U'
F2 U2 R U' R' F' R F2 U R2 U'
F' R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U'
U' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 F' R' U'
F2 R2 F R' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
U2 F2 U F U' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
F' R U' F2 R F2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
U R' F' R U F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
U F U2 R' F R2 F2 U' F' R2 U'
U R' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 R' U'
U2 R' U R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U'
F U2 F2 R' U' F2 U R2 F' R' U'
R2 U' R2 U' F' R2 U' R' U' R' U'
R U R' U' R F U' F U2 R' U'
F U2 R' F R2 U' F' R2 U' R' U'
R2 U2 F2 U R U2 R F U R' U'
F U2 R2 F' R F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
R2 F R' F R2 F' R U2 F' R U'
F' R2 F' U2 F' R' F2 R F2 R2 U'
U' F2 U F U2 F U R' F2 R2 U'
R' U' F2 U' F R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
U2 F2 U F' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
F R' F2 U' F' R2 U R U2 R' U'
R U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
F R' F U F R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U'
U' R U2 F2 R F2 U' F U' R' U'
R' U2 F U' R' U F2 R' F' R U'
R' F U F2 R' F U' R' F2 R U'
F2 U F R' F' U' F2 R U2 R' U'
U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F U F' R2 U'
F R U' F2 R F U' F' U2 R' U'
R' U F' U F' R2 U F U R' U'
F2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 R F2 R' U'
U2 F2 U' R' F U F' R2 U' R' U'
F2 U' F U2 F' U2 F' R F' R' U'
F U' F2 R F R' F U' F' R' U'
R2 U R F2 R2 U F2 U F' R' U'
U R U2 F2 R' F' U2 F U' R' U'
U R F' R2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 U'
R' F R U2 R U' F2 R F2 R' U'
R U2 F' R U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
R2 F2 U2 F R' U' F R2 F R' U'
R U F2 R2 U' F' R F2 U2 R' U'
F2 R U' F' U' F U R U2 R' U'
F' R' F R U F' U' R2 F R U'
F' U' F U2 R' F' U R2 U R' U'
R U R' F' R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
R F R2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 R' U'
R2 U R2 F' R' F U2 F' U2 R' U'
F2 U2 F U' F R' U R U2 R2 U'
R2 U' R F' R U' F' R U' R' U'
R' U' R U F R2 U R' U' R' U'
U2 R' F2 R F' R2 U2 R' U R2 U'
F2 R2 F R' U F R2 F2 U2 R' U'
R U F' U2 F U F' R2 U R' U'
R' F' U' R2 F U' R' F2 U' R' U'
R' F2 U2 F' U F2 U R2 U R2 U'
U F2 R U' R F2 U' R2 U' F2 U'
R2 F' U' F U2 R F' R U' R' U'
U F2 R F' U' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U'
R2 F2 R U R' U F' U F' R' U'
F2 R' F R U' R2 U R U2 R' U'
F R2 F U' F2 U R2 F U' R' U'
R2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F R' U2 R2 U'
R' U' F2 R' U F2 U2 R U' R' U'
U R' F R' U2 F R' F2 U R' U'
U F R2 U' R F2 R F U R' U'
U2 F2 R' U R F' R' F' U' R2 U'
F' R U F' R U2 R2 F' U2 R' U'
F2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 F' U' R U'
U F R U' R F' R2 F U' F' U'
F U2 F' U F' R' U F2 U' R U'
U R2 U F' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
R2 F2 U2 F' U' R F' R U' R' U'
F2 R2 U2 R F2 R' F2 U' F2 R' U'
U' R2 F2 R F R2 U2 R' F' R' U'
U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U2 R' U'
F R U2 R2 F2 R' U R2 U R2 U'
R2 F R' U R2 F' U' F' U R' U'
U2 F' R2 F' R U F U2 R2 F' U'
R2 F2 U2 F' R' F U' F U R' U'
U' R2 F' R F' U R' F2 U R2 U'
F' R' U' F R2 U' F' R F' R' U'
U F2 U2 R' F' R U2 R F R' U'
F U' F R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
U R' F2 R U2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U'
F2 U2 R U R F R' F' U' R' U'
R2 F2 R U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
F2 R2 U2 R F' R F' U' F2 R' U'
F2 R2 U F' R' F U2 F2 U' R' U'
F' U2 F2 R U' R U R U2 R' U'
U F2 R2 U' F' U' R2 U' F2 R' U'
U F2 U2 F' R2 F U F2 U' R' U'
F' R U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
U2 F U F R' U2 F R U R' U'
U F' R2 F2 R' U F2 R' F2 R' U'
F' U2 R2 F R' U2 F U' F R' U'
F2 R U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
U2 F' U' R U' R U R2 U' R' U'
F R' U' F' R2 U F' U' F R' U'
R F2 U F2 R' U F U' F' R' U'
U2 F' R' F2 R' U2 R F U2 R' U'
F R F' U F2 U2 R' F' U R' U'
U' F R2 U2 F U' F R' U R2 U'
F' U F' R F R U F2 U' R U'
U' F' U2 R' U R F2 U' F' R U'
U' R' F U2 F' R2 U F2 U2 R' U'
U2 R U2 R U' F2 U F2 U2 F' U'
U F2 R2 F U2 R U2 R F' R2 U'
R2 F2 U F' U R2 U R' U2 R' U'
U2 R2 F R2 U' F' U R U R U'
R' F' R' U2 F R U2 F' U' R' U'
U' R2 U' F U2 F U2 F' U R' U'
R2 U2 R2 U F' R2 U' F U' R' U'
F2 U F R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'
U2 F2 U F' R' F U2 R2 U' R' U'
U' R2 U' F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U'
U2 F' R F' U' R F' R U R' U'
F2 R2 F U' F2 R' F2 R2 U R' U'
F' R2 U F R2 U2 R' F U2 R' U'
F2 U2 F' U F' U R F2 U' R' U'
R' F R U2 R2 F' U' F2 U R' U'
U2 F' U' F U2 F' R F' U' R' U'
R U F2 U' F2 R U' F2 U R' U'
R2 F' R2 U2 R F2 U2 R U' R' U'
F' R' U2 R F' R' F' R2 U' R' U'
R2 U2 F' R' U F2 R2 F' U' R' U'
U F2 U' R' U R' U2 F U R2 U'
U' F U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U'
R' F' R F2 R2 U F' R2 F' R' U'
F2 R F R' U F U2 R' U2 R' U'
F' U R' U2 R' F U R U2 F' U'
R2 F R F R2 U' R F U2 R' U'
F2 R' F R U R2 F' U F2 R U'
U F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R' U'
R U2 F' U F U' F' R' F2 R' U'
F U2 R2 F' U F U2 F' U' R' U'
R F2 R2 F' R' U F2 U' F R' U'
F' R2 F' R' F2 R U' R2 U R' U'
F' U F' U R F2 U R F R' U'
F2 U2 R' U R2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U'
R' F' U R F' R2 F2 U F' R2 U'
R2 U' F R' F U2 R U' F R' U'
F' R' U2 R2 U' F R' F U R' U'
R F' U F2 R' U R' F' U2 R' U'
R2 U R2 F' R' F U2 F U R' U'
U R F2 R U' R' F2 U F' R' U'
U F U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 U'
R2 U2 R' F R' F U R' U2 R' U'
F' R F U' F' R' U' F2 U' R' U'
F' U R' U2 F' R2 F U' F' R' U'
R2 U2 F U' R' F R2 F2 U R' U'
R U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 R U' R' U'
F2 U F' R2 F U' R2 U' F' R' U'
F' R' F U F R2 U' R U2 R' U'
F2 U2 F2 U F' U2 R F2 U2 R' U'
U F R' F2 R U F2 R2 U R' U'
F2 R' U' F2 R F2 R' F U2 R' U'
F R' U' F2 U R' U R' F R' U'
R2 U F' U2 F' U2 F R' U' R' U'
R' U' R' F' U F2 U R2 U R' U'
U F2 U R' F' R' U R2 U' R' U'
R F2 R U F R' U' R' U2 R2 U'
U' F2 U' R F' R2 F' R' F R' U'
R U' F R' U' R2 U F' U' R' U'
R U2 F' U' R2 U' F' U2 F' R' U'
F' U R' F U2 F U' R U R U'
U' F' R2 F' U2 F' U R U' R' U'
U R2 U R2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 R2 U'
F' R' U' F R F2 U2 F' U R' U'
R' F2 U R' U' R U R U' R' U'
U' F2 U R' F2 U R U F' R' U'
F' U F2 U R U2 R U2 F' R2 U'
R' U2 R2 F U' R2 U' F U' R U'
F' U2 R F' R2 U' F U F2 R2 U'
F' R U' R F2 R U' R2 U' R' U'
R U2 R' F2 R F' U' R' U2 R' U'
U' F' R U R' F2 U2 R' F' R' U'
F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' R U' R' U'
F2 U R' U' R F U2 F U' R' U'
F' U2 F U' R2 U2 F R2 U' R2 U'
F U2 F' U2 R U2 R U2 F' R2 U'
U' R U' R F R2 U' F' U2 R' U'
R' U' R U F' U2 R2 U' F' R' U'
R F' U' F U2 F' R U2 R2 F2 U'
F2 U R' U2 F U R2 F2 U2 R' U'
F' U2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R' F' U'
U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 R U' F2 R' U'
U' R U2 F' U F2 U R' U R2 U'
U F R' F2 R' F U F U R' U'
F' R' U2 R2 F' R' F' R2 U' R' U'
R U2 F' R' U R' F R' U' R' U'
R U2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R U R' U'
R F U2 R' U F' U' F' R' F' U'
R U R' U2 R' U2 F U' F R' U'
U' F' R U2 F2 R' U R2 F' R2 U'
R2 F' U' F2 U R' F U' F2 R' U'
F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
F2 R' F2 R F2 R' U2 R U2 R' U'
R U2 F U F2 U2 F' R' U' R' U'
F R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U F2 R' U'
U' F U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U'
U2 R2 U' F R2 U F' R' F2 R' U'
U2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 U F U' R' U'
R U2 F' R' U F2 R F2 U2 R' U'
R' U' F R2 U2 F U F U2 R2 U'
F U2 R U2 R' F R' U F' R' U'
R' F U' F R U2 R F U2 R' U'
U' F U' R U' F' U R U2 R2 U'
R U F R' F' U2 F2 R U' R2 U'
U2 R' F U' F R' F R F2 R' U'
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U'
R' U2 R' U2 R' F' U R' U' R' U'
R2 F U' F U' F' U' R U' R' U'
U2 F2 R U R2 U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
R' F2 R2 U' R' F' U R' U' R' U'
R2 F U' F2 U2 F' R F U2 R2 U'
R U2 R F' U F' U2 R2 F' R2 U'
U2 F U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' U'
R F R U' F2 R U' R' U R' U'
U2 F2 U R' F R' U' R' U' R2 U'
U' R2 F R F2 R' U2 R U' R' U'
R' F R' U F R' F2 R' U R' U'
R2 U R' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
U2 F2 U' R' F R' F R U2 R2 U'
R' F U2 F R U2 F R' F' R' U'
R' U2 R U R' F2 R' F2 U R U'
F' U' R2 U' R' U F2 R2 U R' U'
R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 R2 F' R' U'
R2 F' R F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U'
U2 F2 U F' U F' R2 F2 U' R' U'
U' R' F' R2 U2 F U' F U R' U'
U2 R U2 R F U2 R' F' U R' U'
U F' R2 U2 F' R U' F2 U R2 U'
R' U' R' F R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
U F U' F' U2 R F2 R U' R' U'
F2 R' U R2 U R F2 R' U' R2 U'
R' U2 F' U F R F2 U2 F' R U'
F U' R2 F' R' F2 R U' F R U'
F R U' R U' R2 U R' U' R' U'
R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U'
F2 R' U' R U2 F R' U F' R' U'
F' R U2 F U R2 U' F U R' U'
R F' R' U R2 F U' R U R' U'
R' U F' U' F' R F2 U F2 R' U'
F R' F U' R U2 F' U' F' R' U'
R F R U' F2 R' U F U2 R' U'
R2 U F' R U F2 U R' U' R' U'
U2 R U2 R' U F' U2 F' U2 R2 U'
F2 U' R F' R' U2 F R2 U2 R' U'
F2 R' F U' R' U R2 F U R' U'
R' F' U2 F' U F2 R' F' U R' U'
U' R U R2 F' R2 U2 R' U' R' U'
R' F U' F U' R' U R2 U R' U'
U F U2 R' F U F R2 U2 R' U'
R F R F2 R' F U R' U R' U'
R F2 R' F2 R U F2 R U' R' U'
F2 U R' U2 R' U' F R2 F' R' U'
U' R2 U' R' U R' F' R' U' R' U'
U R' F R2 F U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
F2 U2 F R2 F' U F U' F R2 U'
R' F U F U R2 F' U F2 R' U'
U' R F R2 U F2 U R' F R' U'
U' R U2 F' R' U' R2 F2 U' R' U'
F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U'
U2 F U' F R2 F R' F2 U2 R' U'
U F U2 R U' R F2 R U2 R' U'
F' R F2 R2 U' R' U R U R' U'
F' U F' R2 U2 R' U2 R' F' R' U'
U2 F U F' U F' R U' F2 R' U'
U F U' F' U2 F' U R2 U2 R2 U'
F U2 R' F' U2 R F2 R' F R' U'
F R2 F R2 U' R U' R2 U' R' U'
F R F' R' U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
F' U2 F U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
R U2 F2 R2 U' F' U R2 F' R2 U'
F' R2 F U' F' U F2 R' U' R' U'
F' U' R2 U F' R U' R2 F R' U'
R F R2 U' F U R' U2 F' R' U'
F' U F R2 F R' U F U' R' U'
U' F U' F R' F R2 U F' R' U'
R' F R2 F R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
U' R F2 R' F R2 F' U F R U'
U F2 R F' R2 U2 F' R' U2 R' U'
F2 R F' R' U2 R F2 R2 U' R2 U'
U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' U'
U F2 U2 R F' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
F R F U' F U' F R2 U' R' U'
F R' F U' R' U2 R' F' U' R' U'
U R U' R2 F2 U' R F U' R' U'
U R2 F' U F2 R U R' U' R' U'
R2 U F U' R F U' R' U' R' U'
U2 F U' F R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
U2 F' R F' U' F2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
R2 F' R U' R2 U' F' R' U R' U'
R2 F2 R U2 F U F R2 U2 R' U'
U' R2 U' R2 F2 R F2 R U R' U'
F R2 F' R U' F R' U' F R' U'
F2 U R F2 U2 F' U' R' U' R' U'
U' R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' F U2 R2 U'
R2 U' F2 U' R F' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
U' R F U' F2 R F' R U' R' U'
R F U' R' F U2 R2 F' U R' U'
U' R2 U2 F' R' F2 R U' F R' U'
R2 F R U' R F U R U R' U'
U2 R U R2 F2 U F R2 U' R' U'
R' U F' R' F R' F R2 U' R' U'
F R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U F2 R2 U'
F2 R F2 U' F' U F R U' R2 U'
F R' U R' F U F R2 U R' U'
U F U' F' R U' F2 U' F R2 U'
U' R2 U' F U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U'
U' R F' U' R2 F R' U F' R' U'
R2 U R F' U' F' U2 R U' R' U'
U2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R F2 U' R2 U'
R F U' F' U2 R' U' R' U' R' U'
U' F R2 U R' F U2 R' U R2 U'
U' F' R' F' R2 F R' F' U R2 U'
F2 U' F' U2 R U2 F' R' F2 R' U'
R2 U' R2 U' R F2 U' R' U2 F' U'
U2 R' U F' U2 R' U R2 U' R' U'
U' R F2 R' U' R' U' F' U2 R' U'
U F R F R U' F R' F2 R' U'
R2 F' U' F U' F U' R F' R' U'
U' R' U R' F' R U2 F2 U' R' U'
U' F2 U' R U2 R U R2 F' R' U'
U' F R2 F' R F' R F' U2 R2 U'
F' U R2 F U' F U' R2 U2 R' U'
F R2 F R' F R' F R2 U R2 U'
R2 F R F' U R2 U' R' U R' U'
U F U' R U' F U' R2 U R2 U'
F2 U2 R2 U2 R F R' F U' R U'
U' F R' U F' R U2 R U' R2 U'
F R2 U F' R U' F R2 F2 R' U'
R' F2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
U' R' F' U' F2 R U' F' U' R' U'
R U' F' R2 F U R2 U F' R' U'
U2 R' F2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
U' R2 F R2 U2 R' F' R' F' R' U'
R' U R U F2 R' F' R U2 R U'
U F' U2 F R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U'
F2 U R2 U F' R' U R' F R' U'
R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' U' R2 U'
F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
U R2 U F' R U' R2 U' F' R' U'
F2 U R F' R2 U F R U R' U'
U2 F2 U R U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
F2 U F R2 F R' F R2 F2 R' U'
F' U2 F' R' F U F R' U2 R' U'
F U R2 U F2 U F R U' R' U'
U R U' F U' F' U' F' U' R' U'
R2 F2 U' F2 R' F2 U' R' U' R' U'
R F2 U2 F R' U' R F' U R' U'
U' R2 U' F' U F' U2 R U R' U'
R' U R U' F2 U R F' U' R' U'
U F R' F2 R F' U' R' U2 R2 U'
U' R' U R F U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
F' R2 F2 R2 U F' R F2 U R' U'
R F2 R F2 U F2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U'
F2 R2 F' R U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U'
F U' R F2 R2 F' R U2 F R' U'
U F' R U2 F' R U' F' U' R' U'
F' U F R2 U' R' U R2 U' R U'
U R' F' R2 F' U F R' U' R' U'
U R F' R F' U2 R U' F' R U'
F2 R' F2 R F R' U R' U2 R' U'
U F' R U F2 R' U' R' F' R' U'
R' F2 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'
R2 F R' F' U R' U R U2 R U'
R2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R' U'
R U R2 F2 R' U' R F2 R2 F' U'
F2 R' U F2 R2 U R2 F U2 R' U'
U2 F' U' F' U2 R U' R2 U' R' U'
F R2 U2 R' F2 U' R U F R' U'
F' R F R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U'
U R2 U' F2 U F' U' F2 U' R' U'
R2 F' R U F' R F U' F' R' U'
F2 R U' F U R' U F2 U R' U'
U R F U R' U F2 R' U' R2 U'
U2 F' R' F' R U F' R' U' R' U'
R2 F2 U2 F R U F' U F' R' U'
U2 R2 F U2 F' U' F R' F2 R2 U'
R2 F' U2 F' R U R' F U' R U'
R' U' F' R2 U F2 U' R U2 R' U'
R F' U R' U R F2 U' F2 R' U'
R F R2 F R2 U2 F' R' U R' U'
F U R2 F' U' R' U' R F' R2 U'
R F' U2 F2 R2 F' R F U' R' U'
F' U F' U2 R2 U' F' R' U R' U'
F' U2 R2 F' U2 R U2 R U2 F' U'
U2 F' R2 U' R2 U R2 U F R U'
F R2 U' F R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U'
U2 R' F R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' U'
R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' F R2 F' R' U'
F U F U' F R U2 F' U' R' U'
R2 U R' F' U' R' U2 R F' R2 U'
U2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
R U2 R2 F2 R' U' F R U2 R U'
F R2 U F' U' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
U R2 F R' U2 R F2 R' U' R2 U'
R' U F' R2 U F' R' U F' R' U'
F' U R2 F' U' R U' R' U R' U'
F2 U F' R' U' F2 R F' U2 R' U'
R' F' U2 R' F2 R U' F U2 R2 U'
F' R U2 F2 R' F U' R U' R' U'
F' R' U F R' F2 R' U2 F R' U'
F' R' U R2 U R2 U F U' R' U'
U' R2 U R F' U2 F R2 U' R' U'
F R2 F' R F' R2 F R U R' U'
U2 F' U F2 U R F' U F' R2 U'
U2 F' U F2 U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U'
U2 F2 U F2 U' R' F' R' F' R' U'
U R F' U2 F2 R U' R2 U' R' U'
R U2 R2 U' F' U' F R2 F R2 U'
U R' F2 U' R F' R2 F2 U' F' U'
R' U R F2 R U' F' R F R U'



I will make a post in here every time we finish an average of 100 with the updated stats. 1/5/12/50/100.

Assuming we get Hangouts to work properly, we will be doing Q&A through out the livestream. Hopefully I set it up correctly and everyone will be able to submit questions during the livestream.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> More information about tomorrow:
> 
> These are the scrambles we'll be using. (Unless there is duplicates. I didn't see any though)
> 
> ...



5 of those scrambles occur twice. Use the scrambles I posted above. None of them have duplicates. It looks like you would want to use the sub-optimal <U, R, F> scrambler because that's the kind you tried to generate with csTimer. I should check out the csTimer 2x2 scrambler. It seems to be flawed.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 14, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> 5 of those scrambles occur twice. Use the scrambles I posted above. None of them have duplicates. It looks like you would want to use the sub-optimal <U, R, F> scrambler because that's the kind you tried to generate with csTimer. I should check out the csTimer 2x2 scrambler. It seems to be flawed.



Updated with yours.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I will be posting the average every 100 solve in here.



I meant like if your solve is faster than Jayden's, you get a point. If his is faster than yours, he gets a point.


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome, that's 10 AM for me, I can watch it during history (block schedule).


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 14, 2014)

i have work at night, how long do you think this will go on for? I may be able to catch the end


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 15, 2014)

Bump! So excited for this. My bet is on Chris, but Jay has a great chance, too!  Gonna miss the first hour or two because I'm eating out, but after that I'll be watching!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Bump! So excited for this. My bet is on Chris, but Jay has a great chance, too!  Gonna miss the first hour or two because I'm eating out, but after that I'll be watching!



How late do you go to bed?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> How late do you go to bed?



Within 30 minutes of 9ish usually, but today I'm already getting home around then and I have some homework left so why not watch this too? 

EDIT: Gahhh, saw it was CST and misread as EST, I guess I'll be watching the beginning only :/


----------



## Mikel (Jan 15, 2014)

Here we go, can't wait!


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Here we go, can't wait!



Hope you get that fixed soon :/


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Hope you get that fixed soon :/



whut


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2014)

ottozing said:


> whut



He can't wait.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2014)

Google+ sucks, everyone join this: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=chrisvsjay


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 15, 2014)

Chris' timess


Spoiler



[Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-14
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 1.13
worst: 8.69

mean of 3
current: 4.16 (σ = 3.40)
best: 1.39 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 5
current: 2.10 (σ = 0.62)
best: 1.53 (σ = 0.19)

avg of 12
current: 2.17 (σ = 0.52)
best: 1.88 (σ = 0.37)

avg of 50
current: 2.31 (σ = 0.68)
best: 2.21 (σ = 0.59)

avg of 100
current: 2.38 (σ = 0.77)
best: 2.38 (σ = 0.77)

Average: 2.38 (σ = 0.77)
Mean: 2.55



Jay: 


Spoiler



single
best: 1.09
worst: 6.31

mean of 3
current: 2.62 (σ = 0.37)
best: 1.71 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 5
current: 2.34 (σ = 0.37)
best: 1.81 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 12
current: 2.28 (σ = 0.37)
best: 2.05 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 50
current: 2.42 (σ = 0.59)
best: 2.40 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 100
current: 2.52 (σ = 0.71)
best: 2.52 (σ = 0.71)

Average: 2.52 (σ = 0.71)
Mean: 2.56


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 15, 2014)

2nd AO100.

Chris: 


Spoiler



single
best: 0.56
worst: 8.69

mean of 3
current: 2.49 (σ = 0.42)
best: 1.39 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 5
current: 2.35 (σ = 0.19)
best: 1.53 (σ = 0.19)

avg of 12
current: 2.14 (σ = 0.31)
best: 1.87 (σ = 0.26)

avg of 50
current: 2.08 (σ = 0.29)
best: 2.05 (σ = 0.25)

avg of 100
current: 2.23 (σ = 0.51)
best: 2.22 (σ = 0.51)

Average: 2.30 (σ = 0.65)
Mean: 2.39



Jay: 


Spoiler



single
best: 1.09
worst: 7.69

mean of 3
current: 2.60 (σ = 0.25)
best: 1.71 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 5
current: 2.45 (σ = 0.22)
best: 1.78 (σ = 0.09)

avg of 12
current: 2.36 (σ = 0.37)
best: 1.92 (σ = 0.25)

avg of 50
current: 2.29 (σ = 0.52)
best: 2.22 (σ = 0.48)

avg of 100
current: 2.35 (σ = 0.59)
best: 2.30 (σ = 0.56)

Average: 2.43 (σ = 0.65)
Mean: 2.47


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 15, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2nd AO100.
> 
> Chris:
> 
> ...



Nubs


----------



## kcl (Jan 15, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Nubs



Was about to post the same thing

LIEK NOT EVEN SUB 2


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Jan 15, 2014)

go chris!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 15, 2014)

3rd AO1--



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-14
solves/total: 296/300

single
best: 0.56
worst: 8.69

mean of 3
current: 2.85 (σ = 0.63)
best: 1.39 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 5
current: 2.65 (σ = 0.43)
best: 1.53 (σ = 0.19)

avg of 12
current: 2.52 (σ = 0.38)
best: 1.86 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 50
current: 2.24 (σ = 0.47)
best: 2.04 (σ = 0.30)

avg of 100
current: 2.29 (σ = 0.59)
best: 2.13 (σ = 0.37)

Average: 2.30 (σ = 0.63)
Mean: 2.39



Jay: 


Spoiler



solves/total: 295/300

single
best: 1.09
worst: 7.69

mean of 3
current: 2.83 (σ = 0.94)
best: 1.69 (σ = 0.08)

avg of 5
current: 2.56 (σ = 0.46)
best: 1.78 (σ = 0.09)

avg of 12
current: 2.85 (σ = 0.69)
best: 1.92 (σ = 0.25)

avg of 50
current: 2.61 (σ = 0.70)
best: 2.15 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 100
current: 2.42 (σ = 0.58)
best: 2.27 (σ = 0.44)

Average: 2.43 (σ = 0.63)
Mean: 2.47


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 15, 2014)

4th AO100

Chris:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-14
solves/total: 396/400

single
best: 0.56
worst: 9.83

mean of 3
current: 2.46 (σ = 1.16)
best: 1.39 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 5
current: 2.24 (σ = 0.81)
best: 1.53 (σ = 0.19)

avg of 12
current: 2.24 (σ = 0.58)
best: 1.86 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 50
current: 2.12 (σ = 0.48)
best: 2.03 (σ = 0.36)

avg of 100
current: 2.24 (σ = 0.59)
best: 2.13 (σ = 0.37)

Average: 2.28 (σ = 0.61)
Mean: 2.38



Jay:


Spoiler



best: 1.09
worst: 7.69

mean of 3
current: 1.68 (σ = 0.36)
best: 1.49 (σ = 0.36)

avg of 5
current: 1.68 (σ = 0.36)
best: 1.68 (σ = 0.36)

avg of 12
current: 2.67 (σ = 1.13)
best: 1.92 (σ = 0.25)

avg of 50
current: 2.58 (σ = 0.89)
best: 2.15 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 100
current: 2.42 (σ = 0.67)
best: 2.27 (σ = 0.44)

Average: 2.42 (σ = 0.62)
Mean: 2.47


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 15, 2014)

The last one ended. Here is the last 100. Go here to view https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/117480382039171307019/events/ccuon3av5vu3ff1dcs04hqc1g4k


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 15, 2014)

holy crap i made it throgh the whole thing

but you didnt let me in


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 15, 2014)

Final:



Spoiler



single
best: 1.09
worst: 7.69

mean of 3
current: 2.68 (σ = 1.20)
best: 1.49 (σ = 0.36)

avg of 5
current: 2.40 (σ = 0.27)
best: 1.68 (σ = 0.36)

avg of 12
current: 2.60 (σ = 0.91)
best: 1.90 (σ = 0.24)

avg of 50
current: 2.40 (σ = 0.57)
best: 2.03 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 100
current: 2.23 (σ = 0.49)
best: 2.20 (σ = 0.47)

Average: 2.39 (σ = 0.60)
Mean: 2.43



Me:


Spoiler



single
best: 0.56
worst: 9.83

mean of 3
current: 1.79 (σ = 0.15)
best: 1.39 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 5
current: 1.89 (σ = 0.05)
best: 1.53 (σ = 0.19)

avg of 12
current: 2.29 (σ = 0.44)
best: 1.86 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 50
current: 2.20 (σ = 0.53)
best: 2.03 (σ = 0.36)

avg of 100
current: 2.30 (σ = 0.74)
best: 2.13 (σ = 0.37)

Average: 2.28 (σ = 0.62)
Mean: 2.38



Edit: Yes, we realize these are both piece of crap averages.  been a long day for both of us.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 15, 2014)

Logical101 said:


> holy crap i made it throgh the whole thing
> 
> but you didnt let me in



You're not alone =P


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 15, 2014)

Genesis said:


> You're not alone =P



But my Internet dided like 10 times in that 4.6 hours


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 15, 2014)

I have an avg1000 from ages ago faster than Jay's avg500.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> I have an avg1000 from ages ago faster than Jay's avg500.



If it wasn't in one sitting it doesn't count


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 15, 2014)

ottozing said:


> If it wasn't in one sitting it doesn't count



Dammit...

It could've been in one day, because I was doing 1,000+ solves some days when I was doing the avg10k, definitely not one sitting though (you can't expect me to do 1000 without a break.) It probably wasn't in one day though.


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2014)

Today's the 15th. I feel let down.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 15, 2014)

Logical101 said:


> But my Internet dided like 10 times in that 4.6 hours



I didn'thave that problem, though


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 15, 2014)

Dene said:


> Today's the 15th. I feel let down.


why?


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2014)

Dene said:


> Today's the 15th. I feel let down.



You told me you weren't gonna watch it anyway XD


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2014)

ottozing said:


> You told me you weren't gonna watch it anyway XD



U lied 2 me!!1!


----------

